# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Tate koji se ne bave djecom i njihove zene

## tatek

Otvoram ovu temu na koju me je ponukala jedna usputna primjedba jedne nase forumasice da se njen muz bavi djetetom samo usput, kad nema pametnijeg posla. 
O ovoj temi imam svoje misljenje, mislim da sam ga vec dva-tri puta napisao na nekim drugim temama, no nikad detaljno, ali me sad bas svrbe prsti da to ucinim. I necu imati dlake na jeziku, za dobro vas mama i vasih muzeva ... a vi imajte na umu da to sto pisem pisem s dobrom namjerom.   :Saint:  

Na pocetku, da ne bude zabune, ne branim muzeve koji se ne bave djecom. Mislim da bi oni sami morali znati da oni jednako tako drze polovicu obitelji na svojim ledjima (tako nesto smo i slusali za sklapanja braka, nismo li?) i da je isto tako njihova briga da se brinu o djeci koliko im to mogucnosti dopustaju. Jasno da ce se odmah nakon poroda djetetom vise baviti mama, isto tako prihvacam da ce na porodiljni puno cesce otici mama (jer, na zalost, muskarci imaju ipak u pravilu vise place, a mamino prisustvo u toj dobi dojenja je ipak bitnije nego tatino) ... ali ne vidim opravdanje da se oni na bave djetetom usprkos svim poslovima, duznostima, popravcima auta, prijateljima, TV-u i svim ostalim stvarima.

No, smatram da su isto tako mame jednim dijelom krive sto je tako, a ta krivica moze biti dvojaka.

Ajmo prvo reci koju o patoloskim vezama. Recimo da je mozda 10-20% muzeva (ovo sad pisem odoka, bez neke analize) zaista iz nekog razloga nesposobno da budu  dobri ocevi ... ali su isto tako nesposobni da budu i dobri partneri. I to je ono sto su zene morale prepoznati prije nego li su zacele djecu sa njima i trebale su odmah otici od njih kad su vidjele da su patoloski tipovi,a  ne pokusavati ih izbaviti iz alkohola, nasilja, kocke, kradje, droge, obiteljskih patologija ili cega li vec. Imam iskustva s jednom takvom vezom u koju sam stjecajem okolnosti svojedobno uletio bez puno razmisljanja ... kad je popustio pocetni entuzijazam vidio sam da mi ta zena ne odgovara i da ima neke ajmo rec nezdrave poglede na svijet i okolinu ... pokusao sam razgovorom rijesiti probleme, no kad sam vidio da to ne funkcionira otisao sam. Bojim se da zene cesto predugo ostaju uz muskarce od kojih su u stvari trebale pobjeci cim prije ... a kad im se jos zalomi dijete, e onda pocinje tuzna prica ... pune su ih novine - nasilje, siromastvo, ozljede, cak i smrti, djeca sa tuznim djetinjstvom. grozno.
I onda se uvijek sjetim kako je tesko vjerojatno da ta zena nije vidjela prije da je taj covjek nasilan. Vidjela je, sigurno, samo ga nije ostavila kad je bilo vrijeme, zivjela je u nadi da ce ga promijeniti, da ce sve biti bolje. A to se tako rijetko desava, niti mi mozemo nekoga promijeniti niti se ljudi tako cesto sami od sebe mijenjaju.

Ok, toliko o patoloskim muzevima. Ajmo sad o onima koji se ne brinu puno o djeci, a "normalni" su ljudi, dobri muzevi. Neki od njih nisu nikad imali prilike baviti se djecom. Neke je sram (da, i muskarci poznaju sram, samo o njemu ne vole pricati), da ce im se smijati ljudi, prijatelji, mozda cak i zena sama. I onda oni neuki prime dijete k'o kristalnu vazu. Ili, mozda jos gore, k'o nogometnu loptu ili volan. A mama grakne "Hej, kako ju to drzis, primi glavicu, nemoj ovako, pelena ce ispasti, pazi, bodi ju zulja". I nakon takve dvije-tri scene i najdobronamjerniji tata ce otici za TV ili u radionicu ili sa prijateljem na pivu ili ce postati radoholicar i radit do ponoci. I nece se vise vracati djetetu osim kad bas mora.

Svima od nas je neugodno kad treba napraviti nesto sto ne znamo, a kako je tek kad se tu radi o malom njeznom djetetu. Kad smo MZ i ja dosli iz bolnice sa Vedranom, nasim  prvim djetetom, usli smo doma u sobu, pogledali se i istovremeno zapitali "Sto cemo sada sa njim? Kako cemo?", samo sto nismo zaplakali od srece, ali i od brige. Mislim da se tako osjeca 95% muskaraca kad primi malu bebicu u ruku. E, onda se treba nauciti kako i sto, i tu, mame, budite strpljive. VI ste puno sa bebom, dojite ju, vidite ju svaki dan kad ste doma ... a on dodje doma popodne i ne moze u tih 3-4 sata i da je najdobronamjerniji tata  steci toliko iskustva koliko ga vi imate. I jasno da ce cesto napraviti nesto sto ne odobravate. Ako to moze biti opasno ili jednostavno ne valja, tad mu to recite, ali ne kao "Jesam ti ja rekla, ne takoooooo!", nego prijateljski. A ako nije tako vazno, tad ga pustite nek se sam snalazi. Bolje je nek je dijete i pet puta popisano, sesti put ce muz dobro priomijeniti pelenu. No, ako ga nakon drugog puta potjerate u kut, tad to nece nikad nauciti.

Isto je i sa igrama, razgovorom, svime. Ako psuje ili prijeti ili nesto , opomenite ga. Ako pak prica o autima ili nogometasima, nek prica - znam da bi vi htjele da prica o necem drugom, no to je sad njegovo vrijeme - vjerojatno se on ne mijesa kad vi pricate o ljepotama prirode ili odjeci za barbiku.

Dakle, moj savjet mamama bi bio: puno strpljenja sa muzevima (Znam da je tesko, ali mora se), polako ih uvodite u "posao" i dajte im "njihovo" vrijeme sa djetetom,a  vi odite u kadu, kuhinju, frendici na trac-paryiju ili na plac.  I nemojte po povratku odmah s vrata pitati sa zebnjom u glasu "Jel sve dobro?" nego "I, kaj ste se danas igrali?"


Za kraj: sto se ovih stvari tice, mislim da je MZ jedna od najstrpljivijih i najboljih mama/zena na svijetu. Jasno, i njoj se nekad omaknu neke primjedbe tipa "Makni se, ja to znam bolje", no tad popricamo o tim stvarima i tad bude OK. Imamo uglavnom vrlo slicne stavove o odgoju, a kad razlike dodju na vidjelo, tad ravnopravno pricamo o njima ... a sve to zahvaljujuci i tome sto me je od pocetka primila kao ravnopravnog partnera u braku, ali i roditeljstvu.

Eto, najte kaj zamjerit, ali to je moje vidjenje stvari i smatram da je tocno. I bit cu sretan ako cu ovim postom potaknuti barem jednu mamu da malo vise pripusti tatu djetetu i da mu vecu odgovornost.   :Saint:

----------


## sandraf

lijepo si to napisao.

ja uvijek pricam sljedecu pricu: kad smo stigli iz rodilista s prvim djetetom, stavili malog na dasku za presvlacenje, uzmem pelenu i dodam je sm. on zbunjeno pogleda mene, pelenu, pa opet mene i promuca: "... ali... ja ne znam...". a ja cu na to mudro: "pa ne znam ni ja, i meni je ovo prvo dijete".

uglavnom, sve smo zajedno prosli i znamo jednako. on ne doji, u svemu ostalom particiramo jednako, ima krasan odnos s klincima i to je prekrasno.

----------


## mamma san

Tatek, potpisujem te.   :Smile:   I upravo si napisao ono što sam ja tileici odgovorila. A i sama proživjela.

Toliko sam bila pomahnitala u "samo ja" brizi oko Lovre do njegovog nekog 3 mjeseca, da MMa doslovno nisam puštala (nenamjerno) blizu Lovre... :/  Jednostavno ja sam sve bolje znala   :Sad:   ...Onda smo se zakačili ...i trebalo mi je vremena....ali danas stvari dobro dobro funkcioniraju.   :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Tatek, evo samo potpis od control frikuše koja se smirila na vrijeme (a i zato jer MM nije htio odustati od brige za prvorođenca)   :Smile:

----------


## Hannah

Lijepo sročeno   :Wink:  i samo bi napisala da obožavam mm, jer je fenomenalan i muž i tata!! Bio je na porodu (hvala Bogu na tome!), brinuo se o sinu kada sam ja ležala pod temp. od 40 stpunjeva s mastitisom, drag je, nježan, voli se igrati sa Š., najljepše mi je kada Š. savlada neku novu vještinu, ja pogledam mm, a on ponovno ima, kako on kaže, suze u očima (naravno od sreće). Zauvijek ću pamtiti trenutke kada me držao za ruku na porodu, ili kada se Š. prvi put nasmijao, sjeo, ustao se i sl., ali isto tako ću pamtiti mm-ovo savladavanje hranjenja našeg sina ili premotavanja platnenih, kupanje i ostale slatke stvari. 
Jako je važno imat potporu "jače" polovice. Imat razumijevanja i puuuno ljubavi s obje strane, zato želim svima koji to imaju da tako bude i dalje, a koji nemaju, neka s novom '07. im se to dogodi!   :Love:

----------


## AdioMare

Moram se složiti s tobom, tatek, od AdoŽ. 
Svjesna sam grešaka u svojem pristupu (dio u kojem pričaš kako je potrebno otići i pustiti ocu vrijeme da se samostalno bavi s djetetom) ali u mom slučaju to nije bilo moguće. Naime, mi smo živjeli u zajedničkom kućanstvu sa sveki 6 godina, tako da sam znala ostavim li dijete - ostavit ću ga svekrvi. Koja je, btw, vrlo tradicionalna ženica sa sela i njoj i nije bliska svijest o normalnosti u ravnopravnosti bavljenja oba partnera djecom. Sve ću reći time što mi je svekar 94. godine nakon pitaj Boga koliko godina rada vani, došao natrag u Hrvatsku. Dakle, briga je bila isključivo na njoj.
A vrlo se slažem i sa ovim:


> I onda se uvijek sjetim kako je tesko vjerojatno da ta zena nije vidjela prije da je taj covjek nasilan. Vidjela je, sigurno, samo ga nije ostavila kad je bilo vrijeme, zivjela je u nadi da ce ga promijeniti, da ce sve biti bolje. A to se tako rijetko desava, niti mi mozemo nekoga promijeniti niti se ljudi tako cesto sami od sebe mijenjaju.


Mada se o ovome ne radi u mom slučaju (ipak nije patološki slučaj  :Grin:  ), ja moram naglasiti kako kao i ti duboko vjerujem da svaka žena zna što je dobila udajom/životom sa svojim odabranikom.
Mogu se dogoditi tek mala iznenađenja.
I meni se iskristalizirala slika koju je MM imao o svom odgoju koji je dobivao od majke i gotovo nikakvog, od oca koji je vječno bio po terenu.
Samo, niti sam ja pristajala da to tako može i smije biti, niti je on to ikada želio - ali u iskustvo vlastitog odgoja se nije mogao pouzdati jer se svog oca često sramio i ustručavao. Pa ne bi ga vidio po nekoliko mjeseci, potom desetak dana kad je ovaj imao pametnijeg posla, a onda opet teren!
Dakle, nisam bila iznenađena njegovim nesnalaženjem, krutošću i potrebom da zgiba, ali i dan danas mu uprem prstom u ono što sam ne vidi.
Nije najbolji učenik na svijetu, ali ide to nekako.
Nemam baš vremena za temu koja me jako zanima, baš mi je na poslu i privatno frkovito.
Pozdrav, čitam vas poslije.

----------


## Školjkica

tatek tako je dobro imati te na ovom forumu
uvijek te rado čitam
moram priznati da prepoznajem sebe u ovim "ja znam bolje" ženama.Iako se to promjenilo i trudim se čim manje komentirati, uvijek si kažem u sebi-pregrizi ga.
Ja uživam gledati sad kad je A. veća i kad se jako voli igrati i maziti s tatom i naprosto ga obožava. Kad je bila mala cika je bila cijeli njen svijet i tata je stvarno imao malo posla oko nje, nosao ju je, ali uvijek se brže smirila kod mene.

----------


## lejla

Moj trenutak osvjetljenja je bio kad je MM ( koji je inace bio tata i prije nego sam ja bila mama - takvi ljudi jednostavno postoje) nazvao na pos'o sa pitanjem sta da obuce B? Kaze nista mi nisi ostavila - na sto sam ja frknula da si uzme nesto i da me ne zove za takve gluposti! Da bi mi on smireno objasnio da ja nikad nisam zadovoljna njegovim izborom odjece i da ako hocu da obuce dijete kako ja hocu - onda moram ostaviti. 

Na moram napomenuti da se licni komentari sa moje strane nikad' vise nisu ponovili!

----------


## tatek

Drago mi je sto se slazete sa mnom, a osobito mi je drago zbog vas, mame, koje uvidjate da ponekad pretjerujete sa tim "ja znam najbolje" pristupom. Jer, tko uvidja, taj se moze i promijeniti - tezak slucaj su oni koji si to ne mogu/zele priznati.

Jos koja rijec o vezama: znam veze (bez djece) u kojima svaki partner ima svoj niz interesa koje ne diejli sa onim drugim, te ih na karju veze samo ekonomija, seks i eventualno jos nesto. I kad u takvu vezu "udje" dijete (planirano ili ne) tad se cesto desavaju brodolomi, protesti, katastrofe ... jedan (zena) se mora zrtvovati radi djeteta, dok drugi (muz) tjera i dalje svoje poslove i hobije, jer do djeteta nije postojala neka osobita zajednicka "baza" osim tih financija i bracnog kreveta. Mislim da je u takvim slucajevima posebno tesko muzevima ukljuciti se u odgoj djeteta kad otprije niej postojala neka povezanost izmedju roditelja.
(ne znam kako vi, ali ja znam neke od takvih veza ... iskreno, takvih ljudi mi je mozda jos i ponajvise zao, jer su OK i one i oni, ali jednostavno taj "okvir" veze (odnosno "veze") nije pogodan za odgoj djece. Mozda je njima to bilo OK dok su bili bez djece, no onda bi barem prije djeteta morali sjesti zajedno i popricati sa svjescu da se djetetom zivot stubokom mijenja i da tako ne mogu dalje nego ce ili mijenjati okvir svoje veze ili nastaviti dalje bez djece ili se pak razici trazeci druge partnere s kojima ce valjda moci uci i u neku dublju povezanost.)

----------


## irenas

> Neki od njih nisu nikad imali prilike baviti se djecom. Neke je sram (da, i muskarci poznaju sram, samo o njemu ne vole pricati), da ce im se smijati ljudi, prijatelji, mozda cak i zena sama.


Kad sam bila beba  mama se morala vratiti na posao kad sam imala 4 mjesca pa su me čuvali svi,tko je kad stigao jer su radili u smjenama, a najviše tata i djed.Jednom prilikom tati je mama ostavila da objesi pelene van da se suše.On je zamislite vješeo jednu po jednu u nakon svake trčao na ogradu da vidi jel tko ide,da ga nitko ne vidi pa da ge ne zaje......
Kod puno brakova vidim da se situacija i nije promijenila.MM je divan otac,radi puno,kod kuće ja malo ali kad dođe nadoknadi sve izgubljeno vrijeme i ne odvaja se od Dore danima  :Heart:

----------


## Stijena

tatek, nick ti je sasvim na mjestu, ti si i muž i tatek kakvog bi si svatko mogao samo poželjeti samim time što si tih nekih stvari svjestan, a kamoli kako ih percipiraš i rješavaš. Mislim da si mnogim suprugama otvorio oči. Ja sam doduše do tih nekih stvari došla s vremenom i sama (a dosta mi je vremena trebalo) i svaka čast MMu da je to sve pretrpio, jer sve one besane noći (kojih još uvijek ima) ostavile su traga i na mojim živcima  :Laughing:  
MM i ja smo se lijepo podijelili oko našeg P. i svatko je preuzeo jedan dio "posla" i brige. U početku je bilo kao i s većinom, prvih mjesec dana jedva ga se usudio taknuti, ali kasnije su bili tako slatki kad ga je nosio, uspavljivao (kad sam ja već navečer spadala s nogu), pjevao mu pjesmicu iz "A je to", i što god ga zamolim i kažem, uvijek napravi, samo ga treba malo uputiti i zbog svega toga jedna velika   :Kiss:  MMu

----------


## Stijena

I još samo kratko, MMov prijatelj sad čeka treće dijete i nije baš nešto silno ushićen zbog toga, a MM mi je sladak kad to komentira u stilu: imao bi ja tako deset da me cijeli dan nema doma i da više ne znam s kojom bakom su mi djeca...
To je takav stil očinstva da svaki petak ide drugoj baki *po djecu* (što će reći da su samo vikendom doma :? ) i jedina obveza koju ima je starije dijete odvesti povremeno u vrtić. 
Nemam osobno ništa protiv toga, tko voli nek izvoli (ne znam ni kako bi ja s trećim na putu), ali drago mi je kad MM to percipira kao nešto neprirodno  :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Zbog ljubavi se čovjek jako puno može promjeniti,oni koji kažu da ne mogu zapravo neće jer im odgovara kad žena sve sama tegli do besvjesti.Moj muž se prilagođavao situaciji,tako da se sada u potpunosti mogu osloniti na njega.Sve što se događa u našem životu tiče se oboje,dakle uvjek je tu kad treba i to me jakoooooooo :D veseliiiiiiiiiii  :Love:  Puno djeci pomaže sa zadaćama i vozi svuda gdje treba.Ma jednostavno sam presretna jer zaista svakodnevno pokazuje ljubav,poštivanje i razumjevanje.Znam da nisu svi te sreće i stvarno mi je žao što se neki neće prilagodit i pomagat oko djece  :Sad:  
Pozdrav svima

Ljubica 97  :Heart:  
Filip     98  :Heart:  
Sandra 99  :Heart:  
Romea 03  :Heart:

----------


## ivana7997

> stvarno mi je žao što se neki neće prilagodit i pomagat oko djece


prilagoditi?
pomagati?

pa to su nasa zajednicka djeca.

----------


## tatek

> Znam da nisu svi te sreće i stvarno mi je žao što se neki neće prilagodit i pomagat oko djece


Drago mi je, Ljubice, sto je kod tebe/vas sve OK, ali malo bih samo prokomentirao ovu recenicu iz tvog posta.

Naime, vjerujem da vecina tata ipak nije protiv toga da se bave djecom i nije da se ne zele prilagoditi, no nekima bas zene stoje na putu tiem sto smatraju da su one te jedine, nenadmasne i sveznajuce mame, a ocevi ne znaju sto i kako treba sa djecom. I onda iz toga proizlaze one poznate uloge majki-patnica i bescutnih oceva. Znam, ima oceva kojima se bas fucka za djecu, kojima je puno lakse prepustiti posao oko djece mami ili bakama (uostalom, vecina je bas odgojena tako da se briga oko djece prepusta zenama), no cvrsto vjerujem da bi barem dio njih bio drugaciji da im se, sto milom, sto silom (ne stvarnom silom, vec suocavanjem sa potrebom pomoci oko djece) prepusti dio brige oko djece.

Dobro poznajem tu ulogu "dezurnog patnika" u obitelji, i sam sam ju nesvjesno igrao u roditeljskoj kuci, zajedno sa mamom, kao ravnoteza autoritarnom ocu, koji je pak bio "dezurni patnik" u nekim drugim sferama zivota. LAko je uci u tu kolotecinu, radis to sto radis, zalis se svima kako te nitko ne postuje, nitko te ne pomaze, ljudi te sazaljevaju i gledaju kako se zrtvujes ... a kad bi se poslovi raspodijelili ravnopravno, tad bi zivot bio laksi ... ali, vidi vraga, vise ne bi bilo tog sazaljenja, ne bi te vise nitko gledao kao sveca.
I sad se ponekad ulovim u takvoj ulozi u ponekoj sferi zivota i odmah smisljam kako da preuzmem aktivnu ulogu i izvadim se iz tog drecka sazaljenja ... to podriva ne samo osobnu samosvijest vec i komunikaciju medju ljudima i odnose sa okolinom.
(sigurno ste se vec nekad ulovili u mislima tipa "ja tu radim i radim, a on(a) ni prstom mrdnuti, e bas se necu nista zaliti pa ce vec vidjeti kad me bude trebao/la ...")

----------


## Dijana

> stvarno mi je žao što se neki neće prilagodit i pomagat oko djece
> 			
> 		
> 
> prilagoditi?
> pomagati?
> 
> pa to su nasa zajednicka djeca.



Tako i ja razmišljam, zajednička djeca, a bome i zajedničko kućanstvo. Muž ne bi trebao ženi pomagati, već normalno sudjelovati u svim obvezama. Ospem se na izjave "Divan je, pomaže mi puno". Ma, pomaže on i sebi.
Ali nažalost, nisu sve mame tako odgajale svoje sinove, mislim da su čak u manjini, tako da je u većini slučajeva potreban preodgoj. I mom mm-u također.

----------


## ivana7997

> zajednička djeca, a bome i zajedničko kućanstvo


e, da. to sam zaboravila.

----------


## tatek

E, sad znate kako odgajati djecu, a posebno sinove. 
Samo im nemojte reci "ja to znam bolje, ja cu oprati sudje da ti nesto ne razbijes" ili "odi se ti igrati, ja to znam bolje" pa da onda kao rezultat odraste sin koji ne zna nista ni skuhati nit si oprati ves.

----------


## lucky day

tatek, na svojim ledjima i svojim greskama sam naucila da je sve sto si pisao istina na neki nacin...

i iako sam to skuzila malo pre kasno... skuzila sam i da NIKAD NIJE KASNO... i odnos nas troje je bolji nego ikad iako tata trenutno ne zivi s nama, a mozda nikad vise i nece... no svakodnevno smo zajedno i cistimo nase oneciscene komunikacijeke kanale...
puno ljubavi...

----------


## tatek

> tatek, na svojim ledjima i svojim greskama sam naucila da je sve sto si pisao istina na neki nacin...
> 
> i iako sam to skuzila malo pre kasno... skuzila sam i da NIKAD NIJE KASNO... i odnos nas troje je bolji nego ikad iako tata trenutno ne zivi s nama, a mozda nikad vise i nece... no svakodnevno smo zajedno i cistimo nase oneciscene komunikacijeke kanale...
> puno ljubavi...


Bolje ikad nego nikad!
Vjerujem da to vrijedi za sve!

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Moj muž svaki dan putuje u Zagreb na posao a živimo u Slavoniji.Svaki dan 200km tamo i vamo.To je kao da radi dva posla jer na putovanje izgubi šest sati.I tako dragi moji kako nebi bila presretna što mi pomaže!?Dođe umoran i još vozi vamo daj tamo de ovo de ono.Nikad ne prigovara,zaista se nemogu žalit na financije a i na bilo što.Rjetki su takvi muževi, bar ovdje jer vidim kako drugi žive i kako žene prigovaraju i žale se.Kako mi ih nebi bilo žao kad mi rodbina baš tako živi i ne zna šta da radi jer boli njega briga za sve :? Zato mislim da sam sretnica jer se zajednički maksimalno trudimo  :Preskace uze:  A i rezultati se vide a srce mi je veće od zemaljske kugle kad mi učiteljice i susjedi hvale djecu kao dobro odgojenu.Ma to mi je sva sreća u životu,a mužić i ja zajedno guramo taj teret života i drugačije ne mogu zamislit.
Pozdrav od sretne obitelji!

----------


## litala

ja sam davnih dana rekla, da u nasem zajednickom zivotu, braku, kucanstvu, roditeljstvu - moj muz moze *meni pomoc* samo istrljat mi ledja kad se tusiram.

sve ostalo je zajednicki posao. ne moze on meni pomoc prat robu ni sudje ni brisat podove ni cijepat drva ni kosit travu po dvoristu ni kopat kanal za temelje ni skuhat rucak ni okopat vrt ni okupat djecu ni promijenit plahte ni ista drugog sto cinimo radi zajednickog zivota i iz zajednickih potreba.


a kako se medjusobno organiziramo, kako je posao raspodijeljen, tko ga obavlja i kada, to je stvar prakticnosti, organizacije, spretnosti, ponekad brzine, a jako cesto (pogotovo u posljednje dvije godine) i prisutnosti u kuci...

----------


## tatek

> Moj muž svaki dan putuje u Zagreb na posao a živimo u Slavoniji.Svaki dan 200km tamo i vamo.To je kao da radi dva posla jer na putovanje izgubi šest sati.I tako dragi moji kako nebi bila presretna što mi pomaže!?Dođe umoran i još vozi vamo daj tamo de ovo de ono.Nikad ne prigovara,zaista se nemogu žalit na financije a i na bilo što.Rjetki su takvi muževi, bar ovdje jer vidim kako drugi žive i kako žene prigovaraju i žale se.Kako mi ih nebi bilo žao kad mi rodbina baš tako živi i ne zna šta da radi jer boli njega briga za sve :? Zato mislim da sam sretnica jer se zajednički maksimalno trudimo  A i rezultati se vide a srce mi je veće od zemaljske kugle kad mi učiteljice i susjedi hvale djecu kao dobro odgojenu.Ma to mi je sva sreća u životu,a mužić i ja zajedno guramo taj teret života i drugačije ne mogu zamislit.
> Pozdrav od sretne obitelji!


E, onda si posebno pozdravi muza! 
Volim voznju, ali ne mogu si ni zamisliti da moram svaki dan toliko ...  :shock:  svaka mu cast!

----------


## flower

jednom sam prilikom pitala JJ kako potaknuti muskarce u Hrvatskoj da se vise pozabave djecom - odgovorio mi je onda kad im to zene dopuste...vrlo slican odgovor i razmisljanje kao tatek - ako zena ne daje prostora onda otac ni nema gdje ni kad ni kako uletjeti u odnos. jos je napomenuo da bi on vrlo rado nakon prestanka dojenja zenu poslao na jedan go od barem 10 dni s pravom da samo jednom telefonira muzu i pita za dijete/djecu...i rekao je - ja znam da bi bilo sve ok, ona se jos samo mora u to uvjeriti.
nisam pitala za sebe - MM je izvrstan otac i recio uzasno mi fali u ove dane kad sam ja doma s njom a on na inventuri skoro pa 24 sata, a fali i njoj - tocno se jucer rastuzla u 17.00 kad zna da on dolazi, a zatim pred spavanje.
i slazem se s litalom...

----------


## summer

> ja sam davnih dana rekla, da u nasem zajednickom zivotu, braku, kucanstvu, roditeljstvu - moj muz moze *meni pomoc* samo istrljat mi ledja kad se tusiram.
> 
> sve ostalo je zajednicki posao. ne moze on meni pomoc prat robu ni sudje ni brisat podove ni cijepat drva ni kosit travu po dvoristu ni kopat kanal za temelje ni skuhat rucak ni okopat vrt ni okupat djecu ni promijenit plahte ni ista drugog sto cinimo radi zajednickog zivota i iz zajednickih potreba.
> 
> 
> a kako se medjusobno organiziramo, kako je posao raspodijeljen, tko ga obavlja i kada, to je stvar prakticnosti, organizacije, spretnosti, ponekad brzine, a jako cesto (pogotovo u posljednje dvije godine) i prisutnosti u kuci...


  :Klap:

----------


## LeeLoo

...i meni MM u svemu pomaže..ali recimo kad je trenutak za mjenjanje pelena Karlo u jedno cca 80% slučajeva viče mamiiiiii,mamiiii,mamaaaaa......neda da ga tata presvuče..pusti ga u onih 20ak %....  :Laughing:  ...možda mu paše kad ga ženska ruka maže kremicom po guzi.. he he..ali recimo kad tata nesto radi primjerice kopa po kutiji s alatom-Karlo se ne miče od njega....kod hranjenja je slična situacija..Karlo zove mamiiiiii,mamaaaaa,ma-mam-ma-mam!..tu je ajd' omjer jedno 70-50% za mene...  :Grin:  ....eto..uglavnom MM me zeza da sam ja sektor za sra... i hranu.a ostalo smo skupa...he he  :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Kod mene kao i kod Litale muž ne "pomaže" nego mi zajednički dijelimo poslove u kućanstvu, kako prije nego smo imali M. tako i sada. No, kod nas je problem drugi: M. doslovno nekoliko godina nije dao da ga tata pipne ako sam ja bila doma, a najčešće sam bila. To je značilo da sve u vezi s njim, od hranjenja, pranja, oblačenja, maženja itd. obavljam isključivo ja. MM se trudio, nije da nije, ali ipak je sve ostajalo na meni. Tek u posljednje vrijeme M. je počeo to izjednačavati, ali ipak više traži mene. Bilo mi je dosta teško raditi baš apsolutno sve oko djeteta, iako je MM preuzimao druge poslove - nabavka, čišćenje itd. A bilo mi je i krivo što ne da tati blizu. Ali, takav je bio njegov razvoj. Danas je sasvim drugačije i ima mnogo toga što radi s tatom.

----------


## LeeLoo

zdenka:  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Brunda

> Kod mene kao i kod Litale muž ne "pomaže" nego mi zajednički dijelimo poslove u kućanstvu, kako prije nego smo imali M. tako i sada. No, kod nas je problem drugi: M. doslovno nekoliko godina nije dao da ga tata pipne ako sam ja bila doma, a najčešće sam bila. To je značilo da sve u vezi s njim, od hranjenja, pranja, oblačenja, maženja itd. obavljam isključivo ja. MM se trudio, nije da nije, ali ipak je sve ostajalo na meni. Tek u posljednje vrijeme M. je počeo to izjednačavati, ali ipak više traži mene. Bilo mi je dosta teško raditi baš apsolutno sve oko djeteta, iako je MM preuzimao druge poslove - nabavka, čišćenje itd. A bilo mi je i krivo što ne da tati blizu. Ali, takav je bio njegov razvoj. Danas je sasvim drugačije i ima mnogo toga što radi s tatom.


Ajme, isto tako i kod nas! Tek sada pomalo pušta i tatu k sebi iako sam ja prisutna. najčešće ipak prvo pozove mamu ali ga kad je god to moguće usmjerim na tatu. I dalje to nije ni približno izjednačeno samnom ali barem se ruši ta barijera između njih dvojice i tata je konačno sretan što se može pomaziti sa sinom i dok je mališa budan.

----------


## mama courage

> zajednička djeca, a bome i zajedničko kućanstvo
> 			
> 		
> 
> e, da. to sam zaboravila.


prema nekim statistikama u njemackoj kad dvoje ljudi stupi u brak suprug u prosjeku u domacinstvu _pomaze_ 50%, kad se rodi prvo dijete jos 17% a kad se rodi drugo dijete 0%. radilo se o clanku zasto u njemackoj zene nisu spremne radjati, a pisan je negdje 2002 (cini mi se).

----------


## AdioMare

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kod mene kao i kod Litale muž ne "pomaže" nego mi zajednički dijelimo poslove u kućanstvu, kako prije nego smo imali M. tako i sada. No, kod nas je problem drugi: M. doslovno nekoliko godina nije dao da ga tata pipne ako sam ja bila doma, a najčešće sam bila. To je značilo da sve u vezi s njim, od hranjenja, pranja, oblačenja, maženja itd. obavljam isključivo ja. MM se trudio, nije da nije, ali ipak je sve ostajalo na meni. Tek u posljednje vrijeme M. je počeo to izjednačavati, ali ipak više traži mene. Bilo mi je dosta teško raditi baš apsolutno sve oko djeteta, iako je MM preuzimao druge poslove - nabavka, čišćenje itd. A bilo mi je i krivo što ne da tati blizu. Ali, takav je bio njegov razvoj. Danas je sasvim drugačije i ima mnogo toga što radi s tatom.
> 
> 
> Ajme, isto tako i kod nas! Tek sada pomalo pušta i tatu k sebi iako sam ja prisutna. najčešće ipak prvo pozove mamu ali ga kad je god to moguće usmjerim na tatu. I dalje to nije ni približno izjednačeno samnom ali barem se ruši ta barijera između njih dvojice i tata je konačno sretan što se može pomaziti sa sinom i dok je mališa budan.


Znači, moguće je da ni kod nas to nije zbog isključivo moje brige od prvoga dana?
Ja ne kužim s čime to ima veze, da li je njihov razvoj jednostavno takav kako kaže Zdenka, ali ja sam živjela u uvjerenju da se MM ne trudi dovoljno kako bi joj pronašao žicu i približio se  :Embarassed:  . Nikada ju nije uspavao, okupao, pa ni obrisao guzu :? , a nije da nije želio...
Dali mi, mame djece koja vjeruju samo u nas, jednostavno toliko zračimo samopouzdanjem da dijete ne želi izaći iz okruga te sigurnost? 
Vidim da sada (ona je 3,5) pomaže vrijeme koje provodi isključivo s MM. Puno su si bliži.

----------


## anima

Od svog muža od prvog dana očekujem ravnopravnost i tako funkcioniramo. Divan je muž i divan je otac našoj kčerkici. Nema mojih i njegovih poslova - sve djelimo. Mada ponekad u žaru svađe on mi kaže kako moram biti sretna da koji bi drugi muž tako...na to apsolutno poludim i to jednostavno u svojoj glavi ne mogu shvatiti.... ali neka ja njega imam   :Heart:  

Moram reći da on često očekuje aplauz za obavljene poslove na što ja uopće ne reagiram jer mi je to normalno btw ni meni nitko ne aplaudira. Mislite li da bih trebala?

----------


## babyiris

Moj je muž baš jučer komentirao kako je o ovoj temi pričao s kolegom s posla i čudio se kako tip još ni jednom nije premotao svoju kćerkicu, a cura ima godinu dana.

Naš je dogovor bio :Shock: d početka zajedničko roditeljstvo u punom smislu. Početna borba s grčevima, prematanja, ispuhivanje nosića aspiratorom kad je bilo potrebno, igre, šetnje, učenje prvih koraka, kupanje!!!!, ništa nije prošlo bez tate -iako  kad radi bude odsutan od 5 ujutro do 8 navečer i tako danima... pa onda čitav dan doma...

Kad dođe s posla obavezno premota bar prije spavanja, ako slučajno propusti kupanje. Veliki je pobornik platnenih pelena, iako se u početku zgražao jer mu se činilo prekomplicirano. Jedino kakicu ne ispire. Ostalo sve da i  to 100%!

----------


## enela

> Od svog muža od prvog dana očekujem ravnopravnost i tako funkcioniramo. Divan je muž i divan je otac našoj kčerkici. Nema mojih i njegovih poslova - sve djelimo. *Mada ponekad u žaru svađe on mi kaže kako moram biti sretna da koji bi drugi muž tako...na to apsolutno poludim i to jednostavno u svojoj glavi ne mogu shvatiti.... ali neka ja njega imam   
> 
> Moram reći da on često očekuje aplauz za obavljene poslove na što ja uopće ne reagiram jer mi je to normalno* btw ni meni nitko ne aplaudira. Mislite li da bih trebala?


Potpisujem! Mi smo i inače različiti. On kad nekaj napravi veli: "gle kolko sam puuno napravil", a ja za sebe "joj, nisam napravila još to i to". I naravno tu nastaje fight: kaj se ti stalno hvališ, zamisli da ja sebe hvalim za sve kaj sam napravila i da sve nabrajam. Nikak da nam taj translator proradi   :Laughing:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Možda zvuči glupo ali ja svog uvjek pohvalim za sve,znam da je to i njegova dužnost ali ljepo ipak od njega što se trudi,pa to volim primjetit tako da zna da to sve cjenim.Inače smo jako romantični pa ga dočekujem sa večerama uz svijeće,kažem mu da mi puno znači itd....A oni to vole čuti,ma vole oni kad je žena maštovita i to tako fino začini brak.Auuu ovo je za drugu temu!
Pozdrav

----------


## Lutonjica

oni to vole čuti   :Rolling Eyes:  
a ja kao ne volim da _mene_ netko dočeka s večerom uz svijeće, da _meni_ netko kaže da me voli, da _on_ bude maštovit i začini brak, da _on mene_ pohvali za sve ....

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Ma u pravu si Lutonjica,ja nekad to i kažem u ovom smislu"Joj dragi baš me zanima kakvo ćeš ti meni iznenađenje napraviti"Onda pomaknem te moždane vijuge pa gle čuda sjeti se nešto jako slatko napravit.Ja nekako njega guram,učim itd....  :Laughing:  Ma često moramo to reć jer eto on se ne sjeti pa valjda trebaju uzor  :Laughing:  Već sam se i previše razbrbljala.
Puno pozdrava!  :Taps:

----------


## summer

Ne znam, meni to malo baca na savjete Zuzi Jelinek...

Ja se sa MM ne igram pogadjanja, nagadjanja, nagovaranja ter aludiranja - ako imamo primjedbi, kazemo to jasno. Njegove mozdane vijuge rade savrseno dobro i ne podcjenjujem ga misleci da je on bice koje ja trebam suptilno, ili manje suptilno, preodgajati ili 'dresirati'. 

Odlican je i suprug i otac. Nije savrsen, kao ni ja, ali sve detaljcice razrijesimo razgovorom  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam prvo mislila da je to zato što je on muško dijete, pa zato što je bio zakinut za mamu prvu godinu svog života. Međutim, vidjela sam da je i u mnogim drugim obiteljima tako, bez obzira na to jesu li curice ili dečki u pitanju. Jedan moj doktorand koji obožava svoju malu kćer i sve je oko nje radio kad je mama bila odsutna, kao i MM, da se ona čim je mama prisutna prema njemu počne ponašati kao prema pariji, zraku, smeću (to su njegove riječi). Istini za volju, moj M. je prvih mjesec, dva (dakle u dobi od 13-14 mjeseci) dopuštao da ga i tata presvlači itd., no onda je MM završio na operaciji slijepog crijeva, pa ga prvo nije bilo doma, pa dugo nije smio dizati M. i nakon toga više nije bilo teorije da ga pipne. To je išlo do takvih ekstrema da je M. npr. odbijao bočicu mlijeka ako bi vidio da je tata to pripremio. Časna riječ, ovo nam je prva godina da mu tata pomaže kod oblačenja i spremanja iako sam i ja kod kuće. Kupanje je još uvijek moje, kao i priprema za spavanac. U čemu su razlozi? Vjerojatno većinom u M., ali ne samo u njemu. Ja mislim ipak da sam se otpočetka više trudila.

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, da ne budem nepravedna, MM je uvijek jako brinuo za sve stvari što se tiču organizacije, odlasci doktorima, sve kaj treba za malog, tu je on nepogrešivo točan i brižan.

----------


## AdioMare

> Da, da ne budem nepravedna, MM je uvijek jako brinuo za sve stvari što se tiču organizacije, odlasci doktorima, sve kaj treba za malog, tu je on nepogrešivo točan i brižan.


Istina je, MM je horoskopska djevica i organizacija mu je jača strana, i njegove kvalitete su u konkretnim slučajevima: npr. dok ja radim, on je klincima u stanju skuhati pošten obrok i iza sebe pospremiti sav nered, uposliti klince da rade zajedno s njim i dati im se na neki svoj način ali!



> ja mislim ipak da sam se otpočetka više trudila


očito u ovom grmu leži zec. MM nema toga šlifa, meni je žao zbog toga, ali već se polako mirim da je njegov krajnji domet izvesti dijete u šetnju ili na slatkač, a ja sam ta koja osmišljava kreativne radionice, kvalitetno slobodno vrijeme i sl. Nepravedno bi bilo da kažem kako MM zanemaruje našu djecu, ali kad npr. dođemo roštiljati u prirodu ne bi mu samom niti palo na pamet da bi mogao zaigrati nogač sa sinom ili badmington s kćeri. Prva mu je pomisao kako se došao odmoriti po načelu svojih vlastitih pogleda na odmor (ležaljka, novine.. nešto..), nego ono što je meni primarno:ponašati se kao dio obiteljskog tima. Ali kad mu skrenem pažnju na to - pokrene se. Dok opet ne zaboravi  :Rolling Eyes:  .
Kad se sada vratim i ponovno čitam što sam napisala, možda samo tražim pored kruha pogače :/ ...

----------


## Brunda

Ni Sven nije htio jedno vrijeme od tate primiti ništa, niti jelo, niti piće...
Sada to više nije tako. Sada mu dopusti i da ga okupa i presvuče iako još uvijek više voli da ja to obavljam.
Kod nas u okolini nije bilo takvih slučajeva. Mislim, uvijek su sve moje prijateljice više oko klinaca nego njihovi muževi, ali djeca nisu odbijala tate. 
Ja sam si naš slučaj protumačila da je tako jer ja imam više strpljenja sa njim, više se igram sa njim. MM nije baš previše spretan u ulozi partnera u igri jer se, imam takav osjećaj, ne uživi previše u Svenov pogled na stvari i događaje oko njega. kao da je zaboravio šta mu je bilo interesantno i važno dok je bio klinac kao on. Ja baš obrnuto, sve nekako gledam iz Svenove perspektive, pa čak ponekad imam osjećaj da mu i previše popuštam, baš iz tog razloga jer uvijek sebe stavljam u njegovu poziciju.
Što se tiče samog vremena koje je MM provodio sa njim, nije manje od onog što ga ja provodim, samo je možda nekvalitetnije. On ga je čak i čuvao od Svenovih 9,5 mjeseci starosti do iza godine dana dok nije krenuo u jaslice, jer sam se ja tada vratila na posao.
I interesantno, da u toj dugoj fazi Svenovog odbijanja tate, nikada nije bio problem kada su sami, samo dok sam ja prisutna. Kada su bili sami sasvim su se lijepo slagali.

----------


## tatek

> oni to vole čuti   
> a ja kao ne volim da _mene_ netko dočeka s večerom uz svijeće, da _meni_ netko kaže da me voli, da _on_ bude maštovit i začini brak, da _on mene_ pohvali za sve ....


Kao sto zene vole cuti kako su skuhale dobar rucak, kako lijepo izgledaju ili kako su dobro napravile ovo ili ono, tako i muzevi vole cuti koju lijepu rijec za nesto sto rade ... ni vise ni manje. Mislim da su tu spolovi sasvim jednaki.
Puno muzeva zaboravlja na te lijepe rijeci, a bogami i puno zena. Najblizi primjer iz prirodjene obitelji: jedna starija gospodja se ponasa prema svom muzu k'o da je malo dijete ili neznamnijasto, stalno ga grdi, pred svaki rucak ga salje prati ruke kao da je kopao po blatu ili da ne zna da to treba (A zna i cini to) a  kad nesto dobro napravi i onda mu nadje neku manu ... 

Ja osobno ne trazim priznanja ni medalje za brigu o djeci i kucne poslove, no zelim da "u zamjenu" dobijem malo slobodnog vremena za sebe, recimo koji sat za setnju po gradu (sto si sad mogu priustiti cca jednom mjesecno). Dok je MZ radila dnevna rutina nam je bila takva da sam ju odvezao do tramvaja i poslije ostavio klince u vrticu, zatim iz  rtica otisao u ducan, kupio speceraj, zatim se preselio u firmu koja je 100 m od vrtica i ducana (dakle, bez sanse da se malo usput izvjetrim, prosecem, pogledam izloge itd), radim 8 sati i onda opet iz firme drito u vrtic pa s klinciam doma i onda sam jos sat vremena s njima (nahranim koga treba, premotam Zrinku itd) dok MZ dodje. Ona se u medjuvremenu moze malo prosetati do firme, skoknuti nakon psola do grada, kojeg ducana itd i onda opet u tramavaju na miru razmisljati o cemu hoce (a to je ono o cemu ja od jutra do veceri mogu samo sanjati) ... i onda naravno da ocekujem da se to prizna i "uravnotezi" kojim mojim trenutkom mira i povremenom njenom brigom za oboje klinaca.

Mozemo to nazvati dogovorom, trampom, kako god, ali to je to. A pohvala ... naravno da ju je lijepo cuti, ali nit je nuzna nit ju ocekujem.

A ovaj argumenat "budi sretna sto ja to sve radim, da ti je tu neki drugi vidjela bi ti ..." .... iskreno, pao je i meni na pamet 2-3 puta kad sam bio radi necega ljut na MZ, no nisam ga nikad izustio. Jer ni nju ni mene nije briga sto rade ljudi oko nas i kakvi su "vani" obicaji, jer je ovo NAS brak, NASA obitelj i u njoj vrijede NASI dogovori. Na zalost, vani je drugacije, muzevi zaista u puno slucajeva ne rade (sve) sto bi trebali ... ali o tome i o nekim razlozima za to smo vec dosta rekli u ovoj temi, i ja i drugi.

----------


## Dijana

> Ja sam prvo mislila da je to zato što je on muško dijete


A ja sam upravo mislila da naša kćer od prvog dana traži isključivo mene da je to možda zato što je žensko dijete, a možda i zato što su nam rođendani sedam dana razlike, pa se horoskopski kužimo  :Grin: . Zezam se, ali vidim zbilja da ima dosta slučajeva da klinci traže samo mame, iako se očevi trude. :? 
MM isto spada u one koje se trude, ali ipak, kao što neko reče, i ja imam više "šlifa". On zna i prečuti kad ona nešto traži, pa ispuni tu potrebu tek iz trećeg pitanja, dok ja odmah čujem, ili je ne sluša dovoljno pažljivo, a ja svaku riječ upijam i sve propitujem, naprosto jer me SVE zanima.
Ili dok je bila manja, kad je spavala ja čujem i najmanji kme, dok bi mm-a valjda probudila tek kad bi urlala pola sata. Ne znam, valjda je to ipak priroda tako uredila.
A da je točno ono što tatek kaže i sama sam se danas uvjerila. Danas se ribica razderala da nek ne idem na posao, a muž me uvjerava da samo nek odem, on će to "srediti". A ona po običaju, "mama će obući", "mama će napraviti kakao". Jer, ako je iz njegove ruke, dere se :? . I ništa, poslušam ga i pokupim se na posao, i ma jedva da sam izašla ispred kuće, ona prestala plakati :/ 
Dakle, give them some credit  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Istina je, MM je horoskopska djevica


I moj, ha, ha.





> I interesantno, da u toj dugoj fazi Svenovog odbijanja tate, nikada nije bio problem kada su sami, samo dok sam ja prisutna. Kada su bili sami sasvim su se lijepo slagali.


I kod mene je bilo tako. 

Čini se da je djeci većinom prvi izbor mama i da je odnos između mame i djeteta ispočetka intenzivniji, a tate, većinom, tek kasnije dolaze na red.

----------


## ivana7997

e, al kad dodju na red, to je to. barem kod mene. 

tek sad kuzim zasto se mm ponekad tako jadno osjecao dok su bili manji. otkad su obojica zaljubljeni u njega, kao da ne postojim.

----------


## mama courage

> i onda naravno da ocekujem da se to prizna i "uravnotezi" kojim mojim trenutkom mira i povremenom njenom brigom za oboje klinaca.


i mi smo to uravnotezili bez puno rasprave... doslo samo od sebe... ona osoba koja dodje po nju u vrtic, najcesce provede i slijedecih sat dva s njom (druga ima slobodno), al se onda zna da druga osoba uskace recimo za veceru i i spremanje u krevet (dok ova prva moze provesti vremena na kompjuteru/tv il sl)... 

imamo slucaj vrlo bliske (muske) osobe koja svoje dijete do njegove 1. god. zivota nije ni jednom premotalo. a kamo li da je svoje vlastito dijete samo izvelo van i sl. u ovom slucaju mislim da je to klasican primjer posesivne majke, ciji je jedini smisao zivota postao briga oko djeteta. kroz nista drugo se nije u svom zivotu uspjela dokazati i razviti, pa se usredotocila na majcinstvo. nama je to nevjerovatno jer mm je recimo sa nasim djetetom sam isao 7 dana na more kad je ona imala 9 mjeseci.

----------


## anima

kroz nista drugo se nije u svom zivotu uspjela dokazati i razviti, pa se usredotocila na majcinstvo. nama je to nevjerovatno jer mm je recimo sa nasim djetetom sam isao 7 dana na more kad je ona imala 9 mjeseci.[/quote]

Pa meni je to ok. Na pravi je se način našla žena našla dokazivati i razvijati  :D  

Nema šanse da bih mogla bez svoje Nie biti razdvojena niti jednu večer a kamoli 7 dana   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

> jednom sam prilikom pitala JJ kako potaknuti muskarce u Hrvatskoj da se vise pozabave djecom - odgovorio mi je onda kad im to zene dopuste...


To se zove "job security". Važno je zadržati stečenu ulogu pod svaku cijenu.

----------


## larmama

AdioMare i MM dolazi iz istog okruženja kao i tvoj, ali unatoč tome što je doma imao sve na pladnju, jako se dobro snašao u zajedničkom životu.
S tim sa smo mi počeli živjeti u svom kućanstvu.
Nikad neću zaboraviti kad smo došli kod njegovih i njegova ga mama pita: Jel ti larmama  8) skuha čaj ujutro prije posla ? A MM odgovori, ja kuham čaj, larmama voli ujutro duže spavati.

Ja bi mogla u potpunosti potpisati litalu i za MM mogu reći da je on moj partner u svemu pa tako i u bavljenju s djetetom. A da treba partneru dati vremena i slobode da sam kreira svoj odnos i da nauči neke stvari, treba. I naravno ne moraju oboje u dlaku isto napraviti.
Ja se sjećam prvih kupanja naše curke. MM je to u početku obavljao, ja sam asistirala koliko sam mogla. I tako je proslo neko vrijeme i krenem ja kupati L i uhvati mene panika kad sam ju trebala spustiti u kadicu. Tako da je ipak i tu vecer obavio MM. Naravno i ja sam to kroz neko vrijeme naučila   :Grin:  
MM i ja nikada nećemo zaboraviti naša prva dva mjeseca kako smo učili utroje. L je ljetna beba, pa je MM uspio spojiti godišnji i slobodne dane i biti dva mjeseca na porodiljnom   :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Da fora film i to bas za pogledat s muzem. :Smile:

----------


## tigrić

Necu se uplitati u temu ali samo koment,lili meni film bio super,a mm dodje nalukne se malo i veli kakav to dosadni film gledas?! Pa ti reci...

----------


## Cubana

> Da fora film i to bas za pogledat s muzem.


Moj bi si prije zile rezao nego gledao taj film  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Nije ni moj gledao. Rekao je da nece gledati film o dva starca koji se ne diraju vise.

----------


## Cubana

Moj nema problem sa starcima nego sa cmoljastm filmovima i dramama. 
A i inace, vise sam očekivala od tog filma. Ne znam, nije me taklo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Necu se uplitati u temu ali samo koment,lili meni film bio super,a mm dodje nalukne se malo i veli kakav to dosadni film gledas?! Pa ti reci...


He he he, ljudi su različiti... Kod mene bi se moglo dogoditi da mm to gleda, a ja radim nešto drugo, ali svejedno komentiram da je film dosadan. (Nemam zicflajša za ništ dulje od 15 minuta. Srećom, to se odnosi samo na filmove, ne i na knjige.)

----------


## pikula

Mi smo ga gledali u kinu i baš smo se ljepo nasmijali. Film je duhovit i minimalno patetičan.Baš koliko mora za prodaju. 
Glumci su  divni. Tako s mjerom.
Dakle MM je neka rijetka cvečka kad je htio to ići gledati u kino.  Neobično.

----------


## Lili75

Meni film bas sjeo al muz ga nije gledao.odabrao sufranje po vijestima.

----------


## cvijeta73

moj je zaspao. na kauču. baš kao i dotični na filmu. a mene uvatio očaj teški. sutra nam je godišnjica braka, petnaesta  :Shock: , ako za poklon dobijem mikser, na korak je da nas naručim kod nekog lajf kouča.  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

Joj odličan je ovaj iz in the office  :Smile:  oduševio me glumac

----------


## Lili75

> moj je zaspao. na kauču. baš kao i dotični na filmu. a mene uvatio očaj teški. sutra nam je godišnjica braka, petnaesta , ako za poklon dobijem mikser, na korak je da nas naručim kod nekog lajf kouča.


 :lool:

----------


## pikula

Čestitam Cvijeto godišnjicu.
Ako dobiješ mikser, stavi ga u vitrinu. Ako te  pita zašto si stavila u vitrinu mikse reci da ti poklon za godišnjicu puni znači i da ga želiš vidjeti dok gledate TV.  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Hahaha e Cvijeto, sretna godisnjica! Kupi ti njemu lopatu za snijeg. 

Kod nas ima pomaka barem u roditeljskom angazmanu. MM gasi tablet kad mu ona dodje; igraju se, napravio joj je neku svoju igracku koju ona voli..i preuzeo je kupanje na sebe. Jedino kaj nis od tog ne radi kad radi cijeli dan, znaci kad je dugo na poslu i bude umoran, onda samo gleda kak ce se izvrnut na kaucu. Al necu ga pilit.

----------


## Angie75

> Hahaha e Cvijeto, sretna godisnjica! Kupi ti njemu lopatu za snijeg.


super ideja  :lool:  
šteta što kod Cvijete rijetko ima snijega!

----------


## pikula

Granice, granice, granice
"it is perhaps one of the aspects of living that most defines our maturity and facility for accomplishing our goals. "
"It’s important to understand that boundary setting is not being rude, nor is it being difficult. When done in a positive and respectful manner, boundary setting increases our assertiveness and can be effective for both parties. It is never too late to learn how to set healthy boundaries. Here are a few tips to get you going in the right direction.


Decide what you want.
The first step in setting a healthy boundary is identifying what is needed. This could be more space or less space, more attention or less attention. There is no right or wrong answer for this because it is what you desire.


Be firm.
After deciding what you want, firmly set the boundary. Let’s say you are at work and your co-worker is always asking you to get their things from the printer. It’s not always convenient for you, but you do it anyway despite feeling used and annoyed.


The next time your co-worker asks you can be very firm and state something like “I feel that you don’t consider my feelings or my work when you ask me to get your things and expect me to do it. I’m not getting your things anymore because it is your responsibility.” This is an example of a good boundary. Feelings are appropriately expressed and you have stated what it is that you will no longer continue to do.


It is important that you remain calm and not justify or apologize for the boundary that you are setting. It is also important to remember that fewer words are usually more effective. Be clear and concise.


Remember you’re not responsible for the other person’s response.
Set healthy boundaries for yourself and only yourself. Remember if you are respectful you are not responsible for the other person’s response. We are only responsible for ourselves.


Remember it’s a process.
It is important to remember it is a process. We don’t develop unhealthy boundaries overnight, so we won’t develop healthy ones overnight either. It is a process that requires continuous work and willingness to learn and grow. Seek feedback and directions from others who have healthy boundaries. Value your feelings and know that you are worth it."
morala sam ovo zaljepiti. stvarno je jasno i sažeto kako doći do poštivanja svojih i tuđih granica.

----------


## Mojca

> Čestitam Cvijeto godišnjicu.
> Ako dobiješ mikser, stavi ga u vitrinu. Ako te  pita zašto si stavila u vitrinu mikse reci da ti poklon za godišnjicu puni znači i da ga želiš vidjeti dok gledate TV.






> Hahaha e Cvijeto, sretna godisnjica! Kupi ti njemu lopatu za snijeg.


 :Laughing: 

Zalih se čajem.  :Smile:  

Meni je moj za jedan rođendan na početku (a imala sam ispod 30) poklonio neki mali kućanski aparat, dobio ribanciju i špotanciju... nikad mu više nije palo na pamet.

----------


## marta

Mi smo totalno neprilagođeni tom trendu s godišnjicama. Svaki put nas netko treći podsjeti da nam je godišnjica.  :škartoc:

----------


## Peterlin

> Mi smo totalno neprilagođeni tom trendu s godišnjicama. Svaki put nas netko treći podsjeti da nam je godišnjica.


Da je bar meni tako (babama nikad dobro...) Naša godišnjica pada oko svetog Nikole, pa nas djeca podsjete. MM ima rođendan par dana kasnije, pa obično imamo objedinjenu proslavu svega.

----------


## Mojca

> Mi smo totalno neprilagođeni tom trendu s godišnjicama. Svaki put nas netko treći podsjeti da nam je godišnjica.



Mi smo samo jednu (godišnjicu upoznavanja) proslavili. Prvu. I to je bilo to. 
Oboje ju redovito zaboravimo. 
A i što ću slaviti 02.01.... jedva čekam da sve prestane.

----------


## gita75

Mi mamo godišnjicu jer smo u divljem braku  :Laughing: .
A da slavimo godišnjicu, vjerojatno bi išli nešto jesti van, a ne bi si ništa poklanjali. I za rođendane si ništa ne poklanjamo.
Ja bi najradije zaboravila prvo svoj roćkas, a onda i sve ostale roćkase i općenito prigode u kojima moram nekom nešto pokloniti.
Nije to zbog poklanjanja, obožavam nekog razveseliti s poklonom, ali ne volim te fiksne datume kad baš tad moram imati super ideju... a nemam.
To mi je sad palo na pamet u povodu nadolazećih blagdana.

----------


## marta

Oooo kakote razumijem!

----------


## Bubica

MM je totalno netalentiran za kupovanje poklona, ma da mu nacrtam on ne bi skuzio ... tako da sam odustala  :Smile: 

za godišnjicu braka najčešće s djecom idemo na neki cjelodnevni izletić

----------


## Davor

TLC. Najbolji poklon. Svaki put kad ga isplaniram uleti nešto drugo.

----------


## Kanga

> Mi smo totalno neprilagođeni tom trendu s godišnjicama. Svaki put nas netko treći podsjeti da nam je godišnjica.


Ista stvar kod nas. I svaki put se čudom čudimo kad nas podsjete.

S rođendanskim poklonima smo nekako prestali nakon što sam ja njemu kupila bušilicu, a on mi za pola godine vratio milo za drago sa šivaćom mašinom  :Grin:

----------


## KrisZg

> Mi mamo godišnjicu jer smo u divljem braku .
> A da slavimo godišnjicu, vjerojatno bi išli nešto jesti van, a ne bi si ništa poklanjali. I za rođendane si ništa ne poklanjamo.
> Ja bi najradije zaboravila prvo svoj roćkas, a onda i sve ostale roćkase i općenito prigode u kojima moram nekom nešto pokloniti.
> Nije to zbog poklanjanja, obožavam nekog razveseliti s poklonom, ali ne volim te fiksne datume kad baš tad moram imati super ideju... a nemam.
> To mi je sad palo na pamet u povodu nadolazećih blagdana.


Mi zato slavimo kao datum kada smo prohodali, iako od iduce godine cemo biti u braku. Moj sve po ps...za 5.godinu sam dobila veceru, poklon i predstavu, sve kao suprise dejt. Upozorila sam ga ove godine da nema poklona za rockas(rockas na badnjak) ali kao nepopravljivi romanticar  vec mi ne da da preuzimam pakete  :Smile:  lik si nemre pomoci, ne vidim razloga zakaj bi se petljala  :Grin: 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mojca

> Ista stvar kod nas. I svaki put se čudom čudimo kad nas podsjete.
> 
> S rođendanskim poklonima smo nekako prestali nakon što sam ja njemu kupila bušilicu, a on mi za pola godine vratio milo za drago sa šivaćom mašinom




Ja sam i dobro prošla,  nisam dobila osvetu za flaksericu i motornu pilu.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Mi mamo godišnjicu jer smo u divljem braku .
> A da slavimo godišnjicu, vjerojatno bi išli nešto jesti van, a ne bi si ništa poklanjali. I za rođendane si ništa ne poklanjamo.
> *Ja bi najradije zaboravila prvo svoj roćkas, a onda i sve ostale roćkase i općenito prigode u kojima moram nekom nešto pokloniti.
> *Nije to zbog poklanjanja, obožavam nekog razveseliti s poklonom, ali ne volim te fiksne datume kad baš tad moram imati super ideju... a nemam.
> To mi je sad palo na pamet u povodu nadolazećih blagdana.


tvoja želja,moja realnost...zaboravila MMov rođendan u listopadu,dolazi sveki to popodne na kavu (biće gleda gdje je neka torta/kolač) i pita malu: jesi čestitala tati rođendan? a mene oblio hladan znoj...jedan od najneugodnijih trenutaka u životu... isto kao imamo dogovor da si ne kupujemo poklone ali zahebat ću ga sad za Božić da se iskupim za roćkas...godišnjice braka isto zaboravljamo, valjda će postat bitnije kad natučemo još staža...ili ne.... :Unsure: 

moj radi mene pogleda koji sladunjavi film (evo,preksinoć je sam odabrao da gledamo Man up, UK romantičnu komediju,komentirao je da je baš super) ali zna da ću ja isto tako bez problema pogledat akcijski...jedino za horrore povlačim crtu,jednostavno to ne mogu gledat...

i,cvijeta,jesi dobila nešto na kabel?  :Grin:

----------


## KrisZg

Ja ne znam je li to do zena ili muskaraca. Meni je savrsena vecer uz qudrologiju die hard i tu se kuzimo. A kada mi dode da pogledam romantiku, nikada nije rekao da mu se ne da. Doista ne kuzim tu podjelu oko filmova.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## zasad skulirana

nije to podjela nego preferenca oko žanrova....a ipak generalno gledajući ratne,SF i hard core akcijske više vole muškarci...
die hard je meni u rangu komedije, MM voli pogledat dosta krvoločne filmove za koje često nisam baš raspoložena....

----------


## pikula

Mi isto možemo skoro sve zajedno gledat,Die Hard mi jedan od boljih obiteljskih filmova  :Smile: , osim kad Mm nađe neku povijesnu sudsku dramu ili film o sportu, to gleda sa sinom, ja ne mogu.

----------


## lavko

E sad mije lakše, jer ko pravi štreber mislila sam da moramo svaku obljetnicu slaviti, a zadnje sam se smrtno uvrijedila jer sam mu za prošli Božić kupila sliku, pravu sliku za na zid, i on ju je pogledao i rekao: bolje bi bilo da si mi trenirku kupila. I ja u dramu. Onda je ove godine rekao da nema božićnih poklona, ali ja bih zbog male htjela staviti nešto svima pod bor. Pa će dobit kuglicu iz DM-a na kojoj piše: Ostarimo zajedno, najbolje tek dolazi. (kad ovo kažem, ni ja nisam sigurna jel se sprdam il ozbiljno mislim).

----------


## lavko

Pikula, hvala na tekstu, zapravo i s tim imam problema, jer se durilo naduri pa ja povlačim kaj sam rekla.

----------


## Mojca

> E sad mije lakše, jer ko pravi štreber mislila sam da moramo svaku obljetnicu slaviti, a zadnje sam se smrtno uvrijedila jer sam mu za prošli Božić kupila sliku, pravu sliku za na zid, i on ju je pogledao i rekao: bolje bi bilo da si mi trenirku kupila. I ja u dramu. Onda je ove godine rekao da nema božićnih poklona, ali ja bih zbog male htjela staviti nešto svima pod bor. Pa će dobit kuglicu iz DM-a na kojoj piše: Ostarimo zajedno, najbolje tek dolazi. (kad ovo kažem, ni ja nisam sigurna jel se sprdam il ozbiljno mislim).




Lol na trenirku!! 

Supwr kuglica! Samo daj!

----------


## Mojca

MD voli Die hard.
Gledam ja to s njim po prvi put u životu i sve mu najavljujem sto će se sljedeće desiti. Nije mi vjerovao da nisam to nikad gledala prije. 
Meni to super za opuštanje i njemu za ljubav... Ali njega moji filmovi more.

----------


## meda

> MD voli Die hard.
> Gledam ja to s njim po prvi put u životu i sve mu najavljujem sto će se sljedeće desiti. Nije mi vjerovao da nisam to nikad gledala prije.


Haha, eto na kojem smo mi nivou, a na kojem oni :D

----------


## Peterlin

> MD voli Die hard.
> Gledam ja to s njim po prvi put u životu i sve mu najavljujem sto će se sljedeće desiti. Nije mi vjerovao da nisam to nikad gledala prije. 
> Meni to super za opuštanje i njemu za ljubav... Ali njega moji filmovi more.


Mene pak more filmovi koje mm voli gledati s djecom. Jedini film oko kojeg se slažemo da je odličan je Don Juan DeMarco. A taj je baš prikladan za godišnjice i zato ga ovdje spominjem. Ostale ću prijaviti na onom drugom topicu.

----------


## Danka_

Meni su godišnjice tlaka općenito
Ne kupujemo si ništa, tko bi to sve 
Ove godine je pisalo na fejsu - kako u "About me" i kod mene i kod muža piše kad smo se vjenčali, FB je našao fotku gdje smo skupa sami i nakeljio na moj i njegov zid 
Onda nam je čestitalo milion ljudi
Bilo mi nekako fora :D

Kao gle, kako im je napeto svima.

----------


## tanja_b

> S rođendanskim poklonima smo nekako prestali nakon što sam ja njemu kupila bušilicu, a on mi za pola godine vratio milo za drago sa šivaćom mašinom


 :Laughing: 

Mi smo od godišnjica odustali, ionako nam u isto vrijeme svake godine dolazi registracija auta  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marta

> Mi smo od godišnjica odustali, ionako nam u isto vrijeme svake godine dolazi registracija auta


LOL, a možete se nakon registracije odvesti zajedno u sumrak.

----------


## spajalica

> LOL, a možete se nakon registracije odvesti zajedno u sumrak.


  :lool:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja apsolutno ne razumijem kako nekome na živce mogu ići godišnjice, rođendani i pokloni povezani s istima. ono - ne razumijem.  :Grin: 
naravno da nisam dobila ništa, ni s kabelom, ni bez kabela. kad sam u braku s martom  :Rolling Eyes: 

a što se tiče ukusa za filmove, ja volim sve žanrove, osim horrora. apsolutno sve. naravno, ako je film dobar. i još obožavam ići u kino, tako da sve igra. mm ne. al isto ide sa mnom. preživi nekako i w. allana. koji mu ide beskrajno na živce  :lool:

----------


## marta

> kad sam u braku s martom


Vrištiiiim

----------


## Peterlin

> ja apsolutno ne razumijem kako nekome na živce mogu ići godišnjice, rođendani i pokloni povezani s istima. ono - ne razumijem. 
> naravno da nisam dobila ništa, ni s kabelom, ni bez kabela. kad sam u braku s martom 
> 
> a što se tiče ukusa za filmove, ja volim sve žanrove, osim horrora. apsolutno sve. naravno, ako je film dobar. i još obožavam ići u kino, tako da sve igra. mm ne. al isto ide sa mnom. preživi nekako i w. allana. koji mu ide beskrajno na živce


Joj, cvijeto, kako ga dobro razumijem... Ja sam jedva dočekala da djeca dorastu i prave tati društvo dok gleda filmove vrsta raznih i doma i u kinu, a ja za to vrijeme čitam u miru. Ako odu u kino, ja imam 2 sata (ili više) vremena za druge stvari.

----------


## olja

Nismo ni mi tipovi od godisnjica, ali me je jako obradovao kad mi je za 10 g. braka poklonio Galaxy s4, koji je tada tek izasao. Pitam ga ove godine zna li da je izasla sestica, a on veli da izracunam koji ce biti aktuelan za iducu okruglu godisnjicu, hehe. Za rodjendane dajemo poklone. I djeci pod jelku obavezno.

----------


## meda

Meni isto ne idu na zivce godisnjice i pokloni. Al nama je isto puno lakse kad smo.poceli ici negdje van za te prigode nego se koncentrirali na poklone. Jer nekad nedostaje ideja ili para...a da mi neko (bilo ko!) kupi kucanski aparat to bi bio kraj

----------


## lavko

E ni moj ne može smislit W.Allena!

----------


## Lili75

ja obožavam sve žanrove (ajd malo manje povijesne drame i SF) i moj muž zapravo dosta toga, sad sam poželila otići u kino :D

----------


## lavko

Ja se nadam da ću do N.godine otići jer počinjem raditi 4.1. I onda bajbaj kino.

----------


## KrisZg

Kako kome. Mm ne podnosi sf ja volim, jedino se oko woodya slazemo da ga ne podnosimo. Die hard sam navela kao primjer, vecinu djetinstva sam provela gledajuci filmove i citajuci i nikada nisam razvila ukus za neke filozofske teme niti niciji ukus u filmu smatram nekim mjerilom. Naravno postoje strasno glupi filmovi ali i tu se vecinom slazemo. Postoje i neke rom.komedije koje ni mrtva ne bih gledala. Od sapunica...jedine koje sam gledala su bile: santa barbara, marisol i neka kojoj se nemrem sjetiti naziva...iako bih rado voljela da ih mogu gledati jer kuzim da si zene mozak odmaraju tak  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Bodulica

ja mrzim kino, a i rijetko koji film mi je po guštu. mm naprotiv obožava i redovno ide. sam ili s frendovima. večeras ide sa sinom gledati onu sf glupost koja je sad aktualna jer zna da bi se uvrijedila da me je i pokušao pozvati  :Cool:  jedan od zadnjih filmova koje sam gledala u kinu je baš gore spominjani "začin za brak" i kao što sam pretpostavila nije mi bio nešto. ajde, bar nema pucačine, jurnjave autima i nekih nadrealnih likova pa je bilo koliko toliko podnošljivo. to što sam skoro zaspala je dobar znak jer mu barem nisam grintala i prigovarala koliku žrtvu podnosim zbog njega i njegove ljubavi prema kinu i filmovima.  :Grin:  zajedno jedino od gušta pogledamo kakav dokumentarac ili sitcom. to volim.

ipak, evo nas skoro 25 god. u braku. godišnjice obilježimo. uglavnom odemo vani na klopu i piće. tako nekako i za rođendane. poklone češće kupuje on, ali ne pod obavezno. ja sam više tip za koncerte, tulumarenja i putovanja pa čovjek zna što me veseli. djeca su odrasla i to nam baš paše. neki dan smo nakon duuugo vreena čuvali petogodišnjeg nećaka i izašli s njim do grada i solidarno zaključili da je to prenaporno za nas iako je mali bio baš poslušan.

----------


## lavko

Mali off ovom off-u: dogovorili smo se obiteljski za tetu cistilicu, jupiiii. Ja ocekujem da mi zivot bude malo laksi.

----------


## Mojca

Super odluka,  samo nemoj biti sitnicava oko kvalitete njenom rada, kao ja. Mene moja znala dovesti do ludila. Dugo mi je trebalo da naučim zazmiriti na jedno oko.

----------


## Peterlin

> Super odluka,  samo nemoj biti sitnicava oko kvalitete njenom rada, kao ja. Mene moja znala dovesti do ludila. Dugo mi je trebalo da naučim zazmiriti na jedno oko.


X

Imali smo čistilice neke 2,5 godine. Ni jedna nije bila savršena (čitaj=kao ja  :Razz: ) ali je bilo puuuno bolje nego bez njih. Kasnije sam ih angažirala povremeno, za generalke, kad mi je zdravlje bilo takvo da nisam mogla ili raspored takav da nisam stigla.

Sad imam drugačiju situaciju - moji teenageri su zaduženi za čišćenje pa isto moram vježbati da ponekad zažmirim. Rekla bi moja kolegica "nije savršeno, ali je bolje nego je prije bilo" i tako treba na to gledati.

----------


## Mojca

Baš to! Nitko nije "kao ja", ali sve što napravi netko drugi, a ne moram ja, super je!

Mi smo isprobali milion teta čistilica u potrazi za onom koja to radi bolje... ali ju nismo našli. Na kraju uzeli onu koja nam je bila najpouzdanija: dolazi samo kod nas, fleksibilna je, vjerujemo joj, ima ključ od naše kuće. Evo sad je već 15 godina kod nas... nikad se nije ona žalila na nas... ja na nju jesam...  :Shock: oops:

----------


## Angie75

MM se isto žali na našu čistačicu, ali ja ne dam na nju. Naravno da ti nitko neće očistiti kao što ćeš sam, ali ne samo to. On bi da je sve čisto i sljedećih 6 dana u tjednu, a sam prstom ne mrdne da bude tako.

----------


## lavko

Kasno je, spekla sam kolac i prije spavanja zelim vam svima zazeljeti sretan Bozic i mirna srca i mudrosti kojom ste i meni pomogli da shvatim neke stvari.

p.s. Ide na bolje

----------


## Mojca

:Heart: 

Lijep potpis, Lavko.

----------


## Mojca

Dobila sam jučer čestitku koja kaže: 
Bog nam je svima dao djelić svoga Svjetla koje je naša duša. Time nam je dao moćan i jedinstven dar: sposobnost da volimo. Neka vam ovaj Božić pomogne osloboditi taj najljepši dar koji nam je dao, dar koji dolazi s Neba i povezan je s našom dušom. Dar kojim možemo iscjeljivati sebe i svijet.

Iako se ne brojim u neke vjernike... baš mi se svidjela,  pa ju kopiram, jer je ovaj forum mjesto gdje je taj dar na djelu 365 dana u godini.  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Iskreno ne volim takve želje gdje krajevi labavo vise u zraku. Viša sila dijeli milost, ali i nemilost. Podjednako. Mislim da nije primjeren u podneblju i vremenu kad ogromnom većinom uspješno grabimo naprijed. A i oni koji padnu, padaju na mekano.

Cijenim rad Nassima Nicholasa Taleba i ideje o crnom labudu (potpuno nenadanom događaju koji stubokom mijenja sve), ali i njegovom rješenju za probleme dolaska crnog labuda. Nenadani događaji se pojavljuju. Rijetko, ali ispada da je učinak svakog takvog događaja iznimno velik. Sistem koji je krut (zamisli kamenu utvrdu) kod dolaska crnog labuda puca (zamisli potres). Mi smo ljudi i nakon udaraca se oporavimo. Takav oporavak sistema Taleb imenuje "antifragilnim".

Vinod Khosala primjenjuje ovaj princip i izražava ga dosta jednostavno - neuspjeh nije bitan, uspjeh je bitan. Svjestan je da veliki uspjeh daleko nadmašuje neuspjehe ... crni labud.

----------


## lavko

> Lijep potpis, Lavko.


Je...svidio mi se jako, to je bit.

----------


## Peterlin

> Je...svidio mi se jako, to je bit.


Super!

Onda se toga i drži!

Ali trebaš imati na umu da sretno i ispunjeno dijete može odgojiti isključivo sretan i ispunjen roditelj. TO je bit. Više treba zapravo raditi na sebi, a ovo s djecom dođe nekako kao posljedica... Isprobano.

----------


## lavko

Uf Peterlin, za ovako doslovne ljude poput mene to je veliki pritisak :D 
Biti sretan...je pa tome tezimo. Radim, radim..

----------


## Peterlin

> Uf Peterlin, za ovako doslovne ljude poput mene to je veliki pritisak :D 
> Biti sretan...je pa tome tezimo. Radim, radim..


Uputa za tebe je OPUSTI SE! Sve bu dobro! 

Sretno! Hug!

----------


## mamitzi

često se družim s mladim muškarcima koji imaju malu djecu ili ih tek očekuju i iznenađena sam njihovim nepoznavanjem stvarnog života malih beba i vrtićaraca. ne znam kako je do tog došlo, možda zato što smo otuđeniji od svoje šire obitelji , susjeda i prijatelja, ali većina od njih nisu nikad čuvali neko djetešce pola sata ili vozili roditelja i dijete vikendom na hitun ili nešto sl. ideja da je roditeljstvo reklama za kremu za sunčanje, uglavnom učini da manje ili više izgore njihove parterice ili brakovi općenito.

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Mi smo samo jednu (godišnjicu upoznavanja) proslavili. Prvu. I to je bilo to. 
> *Oboje ju redovito zaboravimo. A i što ću slaviti 02.01.... jedva čekam da sve prestane*.


evo Mojca da te podsjetim....sretna vam godišnjica.... :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Looool!  
Hvala, idem mu čestitati! 

Ali,  vidiš, čak smo i izašli na godišnjicu... U kazaliste lutaka.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Davor

> ...ideja da je roditeljstvo reklama za kremu za sunčanje, uglavnom učini da manje ili više izgore njihove parterice ili brakovi općenito.


Hajd se još malo jače čudi. Mladi muškarci odrastaju u potpunoj izolaciji od male djece i bilo kakvih oblika roditeljstva. U obrazovanju imaju iznimno malo muških uzora.
Ne. Svojom. Voljom.
Možeš to zvati monopolom ili kako god te volja, ali nešto o čemu ništa ne znaš, to ti je strano.

Za mentalni trening zamisli si mladog muškarca koji pokazuje interes za tuđu djecu. Koja ti je prva misao?

----------


## mamitzi

prva pomisao mi je da je najmlađe dijete u obitelji i da je blizak sa svojim nećacima/nećakinjama s kojima se igrao od kad su došli iz rodilišta, a tebi?

----------


## Peterlin

> često se družim s mladim muškarcima koji imaju malu djecu ili ih tek očekuju i iznenađena sam njihovim nepoznavanjem stvarnog života malih beba i vrtićaraca. ne znam kako je do tog došlo, možda zato što smo otuđeniji od svoje šire obitelji , susjeda i prijatelja, ali većina od njih nisu nikad čuvali neko djetešce pola sata ili vozili roditelja i dijete vikendom na hitun ili nešto sl. ideja da je roditeljstvo reklama za kremu za sunčanje, uglavnom učini da manje ili više izgore njihove parterice ili brakovi općenito.


Bome si u pravu, ima toga više nego bi čovjek očekivao, a s druge strane, kao mama dvojice klipana ne vidim baš način da svojoj djeci omogućim takva iskustva. Nećake nemaju, ni bratiće, a dijelovi obitelji koji imaju malu djecu ne žive u istom gradu. Za sada se trudim osposobiti ih bar za kućne poslove, da ne moraju učiti i to jednom kad postanu roditelji. Ako se ukaže prilika da isprobaju i čuvanje djece, super. Ako ne, nema veze. I ja sam tek svojoj dj3ci imala prilike mijenjati pelene, ali sa svim ostalim aktivnostima i mm i ja imali smo iskustva, pa nam nije preteško palo.

----------


## lavko

Znate sto...da se stvari nisu toliko promijenile zadnjih 50 godina svi bi imali manje problema

----------


## suma

> Znate sto...da se stvari nisu toliko promijenile zadnjih 50 godina svi bi imali manje problema


Na koje tocno promjene mislis? Da si samo domacica, a ne zaposlena domacica?

----------


## emily

> Znate sto...da se stvari nisu toliko promijenile zadnjih 50 godina svi bi imali manje problema


na primjer?

----------


## lavko

> Na koje tocno promjene mislis? Da si samo domacica, a ne zaposlena domacica?


Ukratko. Ja sam htjela razvezat cijeli epilog svojih uvida al ti si to lijepo rekla.

----------


## lavko

Svakakvi kotacici mi se vrte u glavi i sto vise saznajem, sklonija sam nekim nepopularnim zaključcima.

----------


## Kaae

> Na koje tocno promjene mislis? Da si samo domacica, a ne zaposlena domacica?


Ja bih prva bila na lijecenju da sam domacica, a ne zaposlena domacica. Probala sam i ne zelim ponovno isprobati.

Iako, zapravo, nikad nisam bila domacica... u pravom smislu rijeci, valjda. Samo nisam radila van kuce.

----------


## sirius

> Ja bih prva bila na lijecenju da sam domacica, a ne zaposlena domacica. Probala sam i ne zelim ponovno isprobati.
> 
> Iako, zapravo, nikad nisam bila domacica... u pravom smislu rijeci, valjda. Samo nisam radila van kuce.


 Hahaha 
" prava domacica" daj definiraj kategoriju. :D
ja isprobala i jedno i drugo. Sad mi je srce na mjestu. Sa odmakom mogu reci da jedno i drugo ima svojih prednosti i mana. Sto ovisi o puno faktora. Iako u mom slucaju muz se puno vise angazira ( jer mora  :Grin:  ) onda kad radim. Ali i dalje se ne pretvara u super musku domacicu. :Grin:

----------


## Peterlin

> Znate sto...da se stvari nisu toliko promijenile zadnjih 50 godina svi bi imali manje problema


Istina. U zadnjih 50 godina jako su nam se promijenila očekivanja. Sad puno više toga uzimamo zdravo za gotovo. Ljudi su sve mqnje skloni radu, a sve više misle da bi im štošta trebalo pasti s neba samo zato je to ima netko drugi. Do ovoga sam došla gledajući svoju djecu koja ne moraju prati suđe, pa ni ne znaju. A to je samo primjer.

----------


## larmama

> Znate sto...da se stvari nisu toliko promijenile zadnjih 50 godina svi bi imali manje problema


misliš u očekivanjima ?

----------


## lavko

Pa i u ocekivanjima.
Sad cu ipak razloziti te svoje uvide pa vi vidite dokle sam dosla. Unaprijed se ogradjujem od preciznih povijesnih podataka, ne baratam ni teorijama previse ni znanjem sociologije. Samo naglas razmisljam.

Recimo da je nekih 1900 godina. .zapravo milijune godina, postojala zajednica u kojoj je covjek rastao i u kojoj su zene bile cuvarice ognjista i odgajateljice a muskarci hranitelji i zastitnici. Tako je priroda zamislila a takav je i nas irganizam..zene imaju hormone koji uvjetuju briznost, njeznost, osjecajnost,npr, dok.muski imaju taj svoj testosteron koji uvhetuje borbu i seks. Da pojednostavim. I tako je svijet zamisljen. Tako se vrsta odrzavala. I zasto mi sad mislimo da bi trebalo biti drugacije? Zene su pozeljele napustiti ognjista i raditi isto sto i muskarci. I to je sasvim u redu. Ali muskarci pritom nisu pozeljeli raditi sto i zene. Jer ne zele. I imaju na to pravo. I zasto sad mi zene nakon svih tih milijuna godina mislimo da ce zadnjih 50 promijeniti evolucijske tekovine i muskarci ce misliti i raditi kao zene? Oni ce se brinuti o mladuncadi jednako njezno, obzirno, osjecajno...

Da li su socioloske promjene dovoljne da se muskarci pocnu prilagodjavati i brinuti poput zena o potomstvu? Koja je sada uloga muskarca u obitelji? A koja zene?

I sto je nama nasa borba dala a sto uzela?

----------


## lavko

Da li je biologija zanemariva ili kljucna stavka? Sto cinimo ovakvim razvojem stvari drustvu? 

Nemojte misliti da bih ja vratila zene u srednji vijek. Ja sam.prva jedva cekala poceti raditi. Ali sada odradjujem i drugu smjenu nakon posla.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Don't go there  :Wink: .
Nije to samo zadnjih 50 godina, dugo se zene spremaju na to. Kakav srednji vijek, ja da se moram vratit u 1950.-tu poludila bih. 

Ja ne mislim da je tako crno. Nije savrseno, ali mijenja se. Kad usporedim samo danasnje muzeve i tate s generacijom mog tate, a da ne kazem djeda, to je nebo i zemlja. Mijenjaju pelene, voze kolica, puni su parkovi tata, idu na porodiljni (ne puno, al barem neki, i nije vise tabu). 
Ja ako cu gledati po sebi, problem je bio puno (da ne kazem "samo") u meni. Prije pet godina sam i ja ovdje kukala, pisala postove, a cure mi govorile slicno ko sada tebi. Dugo sam mu prigovarala, a ja sve radila. Trebala sam se samo maknuti i sve napravi. Nije uvijek kako bi ja, al sto onda. Vazno mi je da skuham, da djeca jedu kuhano, ubacim ves u masinu, speglam kosulje (drugo uglavnom ne peglam),  sve drugo radimo oboje. Stavi sude u perilicu i pospremi ga, rasiri ves i pokupi ga, usisa. Ako je prazan frizider kaze mi "daj mi popis". Nakon par godina sve manje kupuje krive stvari. I ne radi sve to zato sto mu govorim, ili ga molim, ili mu se radi, ili su mu se probudili zamrli brizni hormoni. Nego samo zato sto ja ne napravim.

Nema tu hormona, ovo je 21.st. 
Kako tate u Norveskoj nemaju s tim problema? Odgoj.
I smanjit ocekivanja... Kad mi je bitno da bude po mome, napravit cu. Ali smanjit cu taj broj puta "bitno mi je". Najvise smo se svadali oko toga sto se i koliko cesto mora. Pa kad sam odustala od potpune cistoce i urednosti, i svela stvari na funkcionalost, lakse se dogovorimo, jer se dogovaramo oko stvari koje su bitne za obitelj, a nisu bitne za mene, kao npr. peglanje kuhinjskih krpa, sto nikome u kuci ne treba, pa ako zelim speglane kuhinjske krpe, a oboje radimo ko ludaci i imamo dvoje male djece, onda ja oko peglanja kuhinjskih krpa ne prigovaram, ako ih idem peglat to je moje. Vazno je da smo postigli konsenzus oko ducana, suda, vesa, usisavaca i wc skoljke, iako ce naravno i oko toga kukat "zar vec, opet, toliko prljavo...", al eto.

Ma ne zalim se na muza, vise  :Wink: , al da mi je sina odgojit, ah teskog li zadatka.

----------


## Kaae

> Hahaha 
> " prava domacica" daj definiraj kategoriju. :D
> ja isprobala i jedno i drugo. Sad mi je srce na mjestu. Sa odmakom mogu reci da jedno i drugo ima svojih prednosti i mana. Sto ovisi o puno faktora. Iako u mom slucaju muz se puno vise angazira ( jer mora  ) onda kad radim. Ali i dalje se ne pretvara u super musku domacicu.


Pojma nemam sto je zapravo prava domacica.  :lool: 

Ono kad je sve cisto, skuhano nekoliko puta dnevno... rad, red, disciplina.   :Unsure: 

Kod mene je to samo znacilo da ne radim. I onda ustanem ujutro i cekam da prodje dan. Uzas.

----------


## seni

Lavko, ako te srce vuče, pa postani domaćica. To je zaista, jedna od lakših stvari u životi. Nije zakonom zabranjena, a nije vezana ni na biologiju, ni filozofiju, ni na ništa slično.
Ne moraš ni glavu razbijati sa onim "žene" u množini.

Želiš to, to učini to. Vrlo jednostavno.

----------


## sillyme

Zadnjih vise od 50 godina se promijenilo to da zene svojim radom van kuce i zaradjivanjem vlastitog novca i imanjem vlastite imovine vise ne ovise zajdno s djecom o nasilniku, pijancu, zlostavljacu i sl da imaju krov nad glavom i kruh na stolu. Pa mogu otici kad pozele. To je prva i osnovna razlika spram prije - sloboda. 

A tek kako su zene na selu "odgajale" djecu prije? Imale su copor djece kojima se obicno nisu stizale posvetiti nesto nego su stariji brinuli o mladjima, kuhati za brdo ljudi, obavljati teske fizicke poslove u kuci oko pranja, nosenja drva za potplalu, ic na izvor po svaku kap vode koja se doma koristila i sl. da ne spominjem tezak rad na polju jer je daleko od toga da i tamo nisu radile, itekako su radile. Zivot prije nije bio ni najmanje laksi niti bolji. Ne razumijem to samozavaravanje i trazenje objasnjenja za realne sadasnje probleme u vlastitom ponasanju u nekakvim imaginarnim evolucijskim datostima.

----------


## lavko

Ma nije zavaravanje, samo ocekivanja su nam prevelika, nismo isti. Smanjiti ocekivanja. To sam.htjela reci. Ne pricam o nasilnicima, alkicima, itd. Pricam o ponasanju koje ima neke bioloske uzroke. Znala sam da ce otic u krajnosti. Prihvatiti da ne mozemo bas identicno razmisljati. Mozda se nidam dobro izrazila.

----------


## Zuska

Jedina biološka stvar ovdje je to da žene rađaju i kasnije doje, ako žele i/ii mogu. Ostalo, briga o djetetu (presvlačenje, nošenje, igranje, hranjenje itd.), briga o sebi, obitelji i o svom životnom prostoru (pospremanje, kuhanje) nema nikakve veze s biologijom, već s osobom, njenim stavovima, željama i odlukama. Ima nešto i u odgoju, ali mislim da svatko razuman može ono što mu se ne sviđa iz vlastitog odgoja (barem pokušati) promijeniti.
Ne traži u biologiji opravdanje za ponašanje muža, i svoje vlastito.

I opet, kakvi su ti muževi bili ranije? Pa nisu se promijenili preko noći, valjda...

----------


## maca papucarica

Lavko, nadam se da te nisam ja odvela na taj put sa onim člankom.
Nije u njemu bilo riječi o kućanskim poslovima i podjeli odgovornosti oko istih nego o roditeljstvu. O tome kako roditeljstvo mijenja muškarca, a kako ženu, kako mijenja njihov odnos, u kojim smjerovima, biološku podlogu toga...
Zaključak koji sam ja iz tog članka izvela je da je ok pomiriti se sa time da se tata glupira sa klincima prije spavanja umjesto da im čita priču što bih ja htjela (a, gle čuda, neku večer je baš to radio dok sam ja uspavljivala manjeg).

Kućanski poslovi, nabava i neke druge obaveze obiteljskog ili inog tipa dio su svakodnevnog funkcioniranja obitelji sa ili bez djece. 
Djeca ili npr zahtjevan posao sa dugim radnim vremenom dodatno kompliciraju te svakodnevne stvari i tu se javlja potreba za boljom organizacijom i podjelom odgovornosti. 
Ali treba imati na umu da do ying-yanga ne dolazi preko noći, da, ukoliko si do nedavno ti sve radila, neki će muškarci teže prihvatiti potrebu za promjenom i dulje će im trebati za prilagodbu.

Kod nas je sve kliknulo sa rođenjem drugog djeteta jer tada stvarno ja više fizički nisam stizala. Angažirali smo tetu čistilicu 1x tjedno, mm je stvarno angažiran oko djece i poteže ko konj. Često se hvata kuhanja jer mu je to gušt. (I meni je, ali ne kad me klinci potežu za nogavicu.) Ali i dalje samo ja mijenjam pelene i dižem se u 6 sa našim pijetlićima. On zato svaku večer kasno prošeće psa, iznese smeće, često pospremi nered od igračaka i večere, a ja ili zaspem sa starijim ili se zavalim i pogledam seriju za opuštanje.
Savršeno? Nije. Ali bitno da smo tim i da se nitko ne osjeća kao žrtva onoga što smo oboje željeli, planirali i napravili, obitelji.
Ima tu i prepirki, i gunđanja, ja sam uvijek umorna (potpuno mi je neprirodno to rano ustajanje), njemu smeta što to često spominjem, al hebaj ga, djeca ubrzano rastu, već je malo lakše, bit će (u nekim stvarima) još malo lakše i ubrzo ćemo moći i otić u kino zajedno  :Wink:

----------


## sillyme

Pa ja slucajno mislim da uopce nije istina da se muskarci nisu "milijunima godina" brinuli odjeci. Fizicki i emotivno. Kao sto mislim i da zene nisu bile nekakve "cuvarice ognjista" koja se nisu micala od spilje lovacko-sakupljackim drustvima koja su tad prevladavala. Dakle, niti mislim da univerzalno "razlicito mislimo" niti da je bioloska datost da zbog testosterona neki ne vide prljavo sudje u sudoperu ni da je djetetu dosadno. Nego je stvar odgoja. Pa tko to zeli prihvatiti kao "evolucijsku datost" - slobodno nek tako prihvati, ja to ne mislim ni najmanje i ne prihvacam u mom braku, a uostalom i mm misli isto kao i ja. Inace mi ne bi bio m.

----------


## Zuska

Sillyme, slažem se, nije ni danas svuda isto. Frend mi se nedavno vratio iz Burme i pokazuje fotke - sve fizičke radove na cestama (kopanje, proširivanje, krpanje) bez ikakve mehanizacije, čak i najobičnijih tački, po vrućini k tome, rade - žene i djeca. Niti jednog muškarca.

----------


## sirius

> Ma nije zavaravanje, samo ocekivanja su nam prevelika, nismo isti. Smanjiti ocekivanja. To sam.htjela reci. Ne pricam o nasilnicima, alkicima, itd. Pricam o ponasanju koje ima neke bioloske uzroke. Znala sam da ce otic u krajnosti. Prihvatiti da ne mozemo bas identicno razmisljati. Mozda se nidam dobro izrazila.


Pa nije biologija zenama osigurala to da kuhaju i pospremaju, a muskarci idu u lov po rucak.
Da , zene su vecinom bile kod kuce , biologija je tome pomogla ( radanje, dojenje...) , a muskarci su lovili okolo.
Ali to nema veze s biologijom, nego odgojem. Svi imaju uloge. Sad kad zene takoder idu u lov ( i nabavljaju hranu) , odnosno idu na posao i zaraduju , i rad na ognjistu bi se takoder trebao djeliti.
Sto se tice ocekivanja ne znam kakva su tvoja. Moja nisu previsoka. Prilagodena su ( mojoj ) realnosti.

----------


## sasa

Ahaha, obožavam kad mi se biologijom objasni da bi trebala ne očekivati od svog muža da sudjeluje u kućanskim poslovima. 
Žene obavljaju veći dio svjetskog rada, i to onog manje lijepog, a drže u svojim rukama tek 10ak % svjetske love.
To nema veze s biologijom, nego patrijarhatom kao takvim..
A svima koje osjećaju da je lijepo, brižno i biološki uređeno da budu uz ognjište želim svu sreću. Samo nek ne preslikavaju privatne dojmove na generalnu sliku.

----------


## meda

> Ma nije zavaravanje, samo ocekivanja su nam prevelika, nismo isti. Smanjiti ocekivanja. To sam.htjela reci. Ne pricam o nasilnicima, alkicima, itd. Pricam o ponasanju koje ima neke bioloske uzroke. Znala sam da ce otic u krajnosti. Prihvatiti da ne mozemo bas identicno razmisljati. Mozda se nidam dobro izrazila.


ima bioloske uzroke ako gledas da je muskarcu lakse i jednostavnije ici po tjedan dana u lov jer je jaci, nema menstruaciju, nije trudan i ne doji bebu. 

nema nikakve biloske uvjetovanosti u odlucivanju tko ce odnijeti sude sa stola, usisati pod ili odnesti svoje zmazane carape u perilicu.

----------


## lavko

Ajde sad drvlje i kamenje po meni..
Nisam pricala o pslovima u kuci,vec o nacinu na koji se brinemo o djeci. U kuci su svi sposobni raditi sve, ako muz ne sudjeluje, to je lijenost. Ali o djeci se brinemo na razlicite nacine. Pa kad meni ide na zivce sto se on samo s njom lopta, mozda da se sjetim da on osjeca da je to u redu jer to jedino zna,drugo ne zna, tj drugo mu ne dolazi kao prirodno. Zna se kreveljit. Ja ne znam. Ja se znam igrati s lutkicama. Tu postoje razlike. Da smo svjesni tih razlika, bilo bi manje nesporazuma.

----------


## lavko

Da ponovim-pricala sam samo o odgoju djece; bavljenju s djecom. NE o iznosenju smeca, prljavim carapama, sudju, mrvicama, itd

----------


## lavko

E da, jos jedan disclaimer: ja razmisljamnaglas, iznosim u sirovom obliku, nista ne uopcavam, diskutiram...bacim misao pa svakp baci svoju. Zato mi je post sav u upitnicima. Tako da ne donosim zakljucke za cicijelo covjecanstvo. Propitujem. Sumnjam. Ergo...sum.

----------


## Mima

Pa jest problem (u tvojoj glavi) ako tebi smeta što muž radi sa djetetom, to sam ja mislim već i napisala na ovoj temi.
Ti ne možeš određivati i kontrolirati kako će tata provoditi vrijeme sa djetetom, i loše je ako to radiš,i to je nešto što trebaš riješiti sa sobom.

I što god tko rekao, oca koji se sam po sebi (vjerojatno jer su mu usađeni takvi stavovi) nije povezao sa bebom patroniziranje tipa određivanja što će raditi sa djetetom zaista može odbiti.

Nezaboravan mi je prizor kad je muž moje prijateljice cupkao njihovo dijete na koljenu i pjevao "namaži mi fetu kruva i paštete", a njena mama (dakle baka) zaokrenula očima na najjače i rekla "Boooooooooože kakva glupost, nauči ju radije neku pjesmicu na engleskom!" .
To MM i ja obožavamo reći jedno drugom kad se glupiramo sa djetetom.

----------


## sirius

> Ajde sad drvlje i kamenje po meni..
> Nisam pricala o pslovima u kuci,vec o nacinu na koji se brinemo o djeci. U kuci su svi sposobni raditi sve, ako muz ne sudjeluje, to je lijenost. Ali o djeci se brinemo na razlicite nacine. Pa kad meni ide na zivce sto se on samo s njom lopta, mozda da se sjetim da on osjeca da je to u redu jer to jedino zna,drugo ne zna, tj drugo mu ne dolazi kao prirodno. Zna se kreveljit. Ja ne znam. Ja se znam igrati s lutkicama. Tu postoje razlike. Da smo svjesni tih razlika, bilo bi manje nesporazuma.


Pa da li je problem u tome sto se ne brine o djetetu i ne provodi vrijeme sa njim? Ili je problem u nacinu kako provodi? Jer nije " zenski " nacin vredniji od " muskog" . I obrnuto.

----------


## lavko

E pa to sam prihvatila a sad sam mozdauvjerenija zasto je to tako. MiMislim da to jest bioloski uvjetovano. Nema on  i ne moze imati istu logiku u glavi kao ja. Problem je bio sto sam zeljela da se ponasa isto kao ja.

----------


## lavko

Problem je i jedno i drugo. Problem je sto se ne bavi koliko bih ja htjela. Sto nekad izabere buljenje u tv umjesto nje. A ja nikad. Ja sam u pogonu dik ne zaspim.

----------


## sirius

Ne znam, ali ja sigurno nisam u pogonu dok ne zaspim ( a zena sam).
i izvalim se na kauc i buljim u tv dok djeca imaju neku zabavu.
Ne sjecam se da sam ikad djecu zabavljala cijelo vrijeme moje budnosti.

----------


## lavko

Pa ja posustajem. 
Koliko cu ja jos morati toga shvatiti..

----------


## meda

ne mora se dijete stalno zabavljati. gdi je podloga za takav pristup? ako dijete ne place i ne skace njemu po glavi u cem je problem? niti malom djetetu trebaju samo intelektualne i poucne igre, ako mu uopce trebaju. 

drugo je ako ti ne zelis da tv bude upaljen da dijete ne gleda. al dijete mora naucit i da nije stalno neko tu da ga animira i da se samo zabavi. nije to zanemarivanje. osim ako je non stop tako, to se meni ne bi svidalo.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sillyme, slažem se, nije ni danas svuda isto. Frend mi se nedavno vratio iz Burme i pokazuje fotke - sve fizičke radove na cestama (kopanje, proširivanje, krpanje) bez ikakve mehanizacije, čak i najobičnijih tački, po vrućini k tome, rade - žene i djeca. Niti jednog muškarca.


Pa ne treba čak potezati ni do Burme. Ja se sjećam da je toga bilo po našoj obali, zapravo ne samo obali, ne tako davno, nego prije štajaznam 40 godina. Muževi idu s rukama na leđima, a žene nose hrpetine drva za loženje.

----------


## lavko

Ja bi stalno nju nesto poducavala. Zato sam valjda nabrijana na njega. On izvali sve 4 u zrak. Ima dana kad je stvarno cijeli dan takav pa ja kipim. A ima dana kad je s njom aktivan.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja bi stalno nju nesto poducavala. Zato sam valjda nabrijana na njega. On izvali sve 4 u zrak. Ima dana kad je stvarno cijeli dan takav pa ja kipim. A ima dana kad je s njom aktivan.


Meda ti je dobro napisala. Djeci treba ostaviti i nešto praznog hoda, da nauče zabaviti se sami i da im ne stvorimo naviku stalne animacije. Daj si mira. I mužu i djetetu. Poneka treba ne raditi ništa.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> Problem je i jedno i drugo. Problem je sto se ne bavi koliko bih ja htjela. Sto nekad izabere buljenje u tv umjesto nje. A ja nikad. Ja sam u pogonu dik ne zaspim.


Tako sam i ja uvijek, sad sam se opametila.
Cak i ako to znaci da mala (2,5) 45 min gleda crtice, a mali (5,5) igra igrice, ja im to omogucim, uzmem daljinski i legnem. Ne zato sto sam sve drugo napravila, nisam, kasnije cu, sutra cu, muz ce.
Nece im nista biti od malo crtica i igrica.
Moram stat, covjek sam, nisam stroj.
I nisam savrsena, i ne zelim (vise) sve savrseno raditi.

Slozila bih se da im treba pustiti da se i sami zabave, ali mojima u 90% slucajeva to znaci skakanje s ormara, ili nesto slicno opasno..., ili tuca i svada oko iste stvari...
Onda nema razvoja, razvojnih igara, evo ti gadget, pusti me na miru samo 45 min. 
Ionako ona gleda engleske pjesmice, uci ih, a on "poboljsava brzinu, koncentraciju, usredotocenost, potice misaone procese, posjesuje koordinaciju pokreta..."... Kaze jedan tekst  :Cool: .

Da, i moj muz cesce priskace daljinskom od mene, a lijek je taj da ja uzmem daljinski, djeca skacu njemu po glavi... Ah, ali ja sam umorna od kucanskih poslova, daj ti...

 :Raspa: 

Mislim da je bitno u tome i da djeca uce da je mama covjek, a ne savrseno organizirano, usmjereno bice.

----------


## pikula

lavko, jedan od razloga što je ženama nekad bilo ljepše i veselije iako ne i lakše je bilo ti što su bile zajedno: mame, tete, bake, sestre, susjede, čitave zajednice bliskih žena djelile su svakodnevicu, pomagale jedna drugoj, pjevale i zajedno usput odgajale djecu. Muževi i očevi, djedovi u kući su bili manje i manje su provodili vremena s malom djecom i na drugačiji način što ne znači da su bili manje važni ili voljeni. Općenito sw život okretao oko doma i obitelji.
Danas je život izlomljen i razdvojen na elemente. Žene s malom djecom instinktivno traže cjelovitu sliku u koju bi uklopile odgoj svoje djece. Ovakav fragmentaran pristup životu otežava povezivanje roditelja s djecom, roditelja međusobno, mama i mama za sve se treba dogovoriti, uskladiti, a spontana radost zajedništva često procuri kroz te pukotine.
Ima puno žena koje osjećaju i razmišljaju kao ti, ne zato da bi dale mužu izgovor za lijenost ili srbi za histeriziranje, već zato što osjećaju da današnja propaganda o partnerskom odnosu koji je prepun beskonačnih pregovora nije dovoljan za radostan obiteljski dom u kojem će djeca spontano upijati odgoj  i životnu školu umjesto da ga se mora sprovoditi s milion metoda.
Nije lako odreći se posla, živjeti od jedne plaće u ekonomiji koja logikom dva prihoda prisiljava obitelji na strogo određen navin života. Teško je plivati protiv struje, često i jako rizično, a očekivanja ti se instant smanje  :Wink:  ali ako nema drugog načina da se ne izgubi povezanost, cjelovitost života onda je to jednostavno tako i čovjek prihvati cijenu koju mora platiti da bi imao djecu koju sam odgaja, vrijeme za dokolicu, punjenje baterija, prijateljstva, male noćne razgovore s mužem.... A svatko za sebe zna što mu je najvažnije, što mu lomi obitelj, a što je podržava i gradi. I smijemo pričati o tome koliko hoćemo.

----------


## pikula

Sori na tipfelerima.Krenula ispravljati uz dojenje, ali nije išlo. Istekao edit.Dakle ne srbi nego sebi itd.
Ovaj forum ima, a još puuuno više je imao, dio te priče o zajedništvu u roditeljstvu, ali mnogima to dijeljenje iskustva roditeljstva nije primarno, imaju druge razloge da ovdje pišu i očekuju od tebe određenu razinu autocenzure kako bi se uklopila. Na tebi je da vidiš koliko energije imaš i volje da to drvlje i kamenje progutaš, otklanjaš ili nešto treće. :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Pikula, slazem se s prvim dijelom, ali s drugim ne. Ja ne idem na posao zbog toga da ne plivam protiv struje, ja idem na posao jer zelim raditi, bilo mi je zlo od zivota biti sama s djecom doma.
To nisam ja, i takvu me ozenio. Mozda bi bilo i lakse, ali to ne bi bila ja, uvenula bih. Onda dijeljenje svega.

----------


## pikula

Zato sam i napisala da svatko zna za sebe što mu je najbolje i da ima nekih, više od jedne koje razmišljaju ovako. Sve to može jednako i istovremeno postojati u svemiru, zar ne?

----------


## pikula

I ja sam prvo venula, pa ludila, pa se snašla jer sam to htjela, jer mi je bilo važno i sad uživam u plodovima, za sad, možda sutra moram ići raditi, ali mi nije žao baš zato što sam slomila još jedan izazov i naučila puno o sebi kroz to. Netko se popne na Himalaju, a netko se zatvori u 57m2 i vježba volju kao shaolin  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Meni nikad nije bilo zlo od zivota kad sam odlucila 7 godina biti doma za svoju djecu. Na radnom mjestu mame, a ( ocito ne ) domacice. Uzivala sam imati dane bez jutarnjeg stresa , uzivala sam u danima kad su smrkava djeca ostajala doma bez da trazim skrb za njih, uzivala sam sto skoro svaki dan mogu docekati obitelj sa ruckom u podne.
To je bio moj izbor i zaista se nisam osjecala kao da moram pobjeci. ( neke su mi stvari bile naporene, ali od njih nisam pobjegla odlaskom na posao.)
Sad sam odlucila da je vrijeme da se vratim na posao , i opet mi je ok. 
Dobro mi je zbog toga je sada moj muz vodi djecu u ustanove, zavrsava i servira rucak , ostaje uz djecu uz crijevne viroze ...
i sve to moze jer ima takav posao. Kad on ne moze uskoci baka ( ali bas odusevljeno, pa je to iznimno rijetko).
u svakom slucaju da muz ne moze glumiti domacicu moj svakodnevni odlazak na posao ne bi bio tako jednostavan.

----------


## sirius

> I ja sam prvo venula, pa ludila, pa se snašla jer sam to htjela, jer mi je bilo važno i sad uživam u plodovima, za sad, možda sutra moram ići raditi, ali mi nije žao baš zato što sam slomila još jedan izazov i naučila puno o sebi kroz to. Netko se popne na Himalaju, a netko se zatvori u 57m2 i vježba volju kao shaolin


Zapravo mislim da u svakom poslu ima kriza. Tako da " posao majke kod kuce" nije nikakav izuzetak. Kako ce se netko boriti sa krizom najbolje zna sam. Netko promjeni posao, netko nade nacina da se nosi sa njim, netko nauci i uzivati.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Da dodam, nisam venula jer sam bila uz svoju djecu, venula sam jer sam bila sama s njima, jedno beba, drugo bolesno svakih par dana (ima autoimunu bolest), mm radi 12 sati, nema vrtica, nema baka servisa, ni cuvalice, ni dadilje, ni frendice... Meni je to bilo koma. (Kome ne bi?).
Vjerojatno bih se trgnula da sam se mogla kad tad trgnuti, maknuti u nesto drugo, a tad si nismo mogli priustiti drugo s jednom placom (npr. dadilju ili cistilicu), a mrdnuti se s njima cesto nisam mogla jer je malac bio bolestan.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Al dobro, mozda u nekom drugom scenariju, kad nisu bebe, bolesni, pa odu u vrtic i skolu, mogu zamisliti da sam doma... Pod uvjetom da mozemo zivjet od muzeve place, a nije dovoljna ni za stan i hranu... A da mozemo... Ja radije ne bih bila doma  :Grin: .
I naravno, vjerujem da ima puno zena koje bi, ne mislim bas nista lose o tome.

----------


## sirius

BB, nije stvar scenarija nego glumaca. Vjeruj.  :Smile: 
cak mi se cini da nije stvar niti glumaca toliko koliko se radi o ocekivanju glumaca.

----------


## Mima

Ja bih uvijek radije bila doma. A i moj muž bi.
Mi želimo dobiti na lotu i biti domaćica i domaćin.

----------


## sirius

Evo nas opet na temi o majkama kod kuce. Ali mislim da to uopce nije nesto sto muci lavko.

----------


## pikula

A čuj u smislu da bi bilo lakše da očekivanja može rasporediti na više kolegica mama, a ne samo na tog je/adnog muža je. I sama je to spomenula. Ali naravno to je utopija u našim okolnostima.

----------


## lavko

Pikula tako si to savrseno sve rekla bas kako bih ja. Nemam sto dodati. Odjednom imam milijun pitanja i lomova u sebi. Trazim nacin. Trazim nase mjesto pod suncem. Nekako mi nije doslo samo po sebi.

----------


## cvijeta73

Odluci sta hoces. I, iako se ne slazem s pikulom, jedno dobro kaze, nista ne mora biti zauvijek, za sve zivotne periode.Samo znaj da biologija s tim nema ama bas nikakve veze  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

Uh odluci...jos cu ja proci zilijun malih metamorfoza, i za njih ce znati vjerojatno ovaj forum ako se ne naucim autocenzuri sto bi pikuka rekla.
Ja se samo pitam kako smo mi zivjeli prije djeteta i kako je s djetetom doslo toliko tektonskih pomaka a cini mi se da drugima to tako prirodno dodje, jedno vodi drugome..

----------


## Mima

Pa to možda i jest problem, koliko sam zapamtila vi ste prilično dugo živjeli skupa bez djeteta, što znači da ste već dobro usvojili neke obrasce zajedničkog života + vjerojatno ste i navikli na to da imate dosta vremena "za sebe" kako bi to rekli u Cosmopolitan časopisu.

Dijete dovodi do tektonskih pomaka, tu nema ništa neobično.

----------


## Uh-puh

> Uh odluci...jos cu ja proci zilijun malih metamorfoza, i za njih ce znati vjerojatno ovaj forum ako se ne naucim autocenzuri sto bi pikuka rekla.
> Ja se samo pitam kako smo mi zivjeli prije djeteta i kako je s djetetom doslo toliko tektonskih pomaka a cini mi se da drugima to tako prirodno dodje, jedno vodi drugome..


Uh...nista nama nije doslo prirodno, pomice se s godinama, za moj ukus preeeesporo. I MM, nakon sto je u 7. mj. otisao na pola radnog vremena, opet ne radi sto treba. Ne samo da ne radi sto ja zelim da radi, nego ni ono sto treba (npr. ne kuha redovno, ne brine da dijete jede nesto pametno, pa moram ja). Al, kaj sad, moram zivjeti s tim. Svejedno mislim da nam to njegovo vrijeme kucanice moze dugorocno biti samo od koristi. Ipak ce se desiti neki pomak u njegovoj glavi gdje ce shvatiti da je sve to sto treba napraviti i njegova odgovornost.
Kad masina opere ves, ja ga izvadim i obavijestim ga da sam mu izvadila ves  :Smile:  i bas mi je to gust.

A vrijeme na pola radnog vremena mi je bilo fantasticno. Stigla sam se posvetiti djetetu koliko sam mislila da treba i stigla sam napraviti sve po kuci. Kucanica i majka je odredila svoje, a i otisla je radit da malo vidi svijeta izvan svoja 4 zida. Na poslu se dobro nacerekala i naradila i navecer joj se ne zuri u krevet, jer sutra ima slobodan dan,pa si moze priustiti da pogleda film do kraja. Sutra ce dijete frknut u vrtic i otici na kavu/ u speceraj/Shopping/ bavit se hobijima.....

Eto, to je meni ideal- oboje na pola radnog vremena.

----------


## nanimira

kad sam ja mislila da ću moći raditi barem pola radnog vremena, i radila sam, bilo mi je predivno..imala sam puno više vremena za sebe, za stvari koje volim a vrijeme s djetetom mi je prolazilo fenomenalno..ona se zaželila mene,ja nje i super nam je bilo...sad to više nije moguće jer je ona postala prenaporna da ju čuva moja majka, a ni ne daje baš neki interes za to. druge opcije nisam imala osim da se vratim kući.

sad muž radi za oboje i pretrgava se, pa kad dođe doma ( a ja to jedva čekam da odmorim) onda ja napadam da ništa ne radi po kući, da se ne bavi s malom dovoljno ili pak dovoljno kvalitetno itd. mislim, kenjam, ježi ga, ali meni to tako izgleda. a vjerujem da bi on samo malo mira i odmora. isto kao i ja. pa gdje naći sredinu..nigdje. sad je tako kako je i proći će i to.

----------


## lavko

E da mi je pola radnog vremena, to bi bio san. 

Jedino moram priznati da otkako radim, manje kvocam i gundjam. Kao da se neki jezicac vage malo pomaknuo u ravnotezu. Sto ne znaci da je sve super ali lakse to hendlam. Da, nije stvar scenarija. Iskljucivo glumaca.

----------


## Peterlin

> E da mi je pola radnog vremena, to bi bio san. 
> 
> Jedino moram priznati da *otkako radim, manje kvocam i gundjam*. Kao da se neki jezicac vage malo pomaknuo u ravnotezu. Sto ne znaci da je sve super ali lakse to hendlam. Da, nije stvar scenarija. Iskljucivo glumaca.


Ovo mi je poznato. Ja sam sjedila doma dugo (ili se to meni činilo) jer sam rodila dva sina u dvije godine, a nisam tip domaćice. Ipak, da je bilo potrebe, isto bih kao sirius ostala doma koliko bi trebalo. Sve prema prigodi... S druge strane, mm se počeo intenzivnije angažirati oko djece kad su malo narasli (i kad sam ja radila daleko izvan kuće, pa me duuugo nije bilo doma). Silom prilika mm i djeca izgradili su si jedan čisto muški odnos. Neko vrijeme me smetalo što nekad jedu hrenovke za večeru, a onda sam naučila zažmiriti na jedno oko. Odustala sam od nametanja svojih standarda drugim ljudima. Nisu hrenovke za večeru bile svaki dan. Život je kompromis.

----------


## lavko

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandst...ores?CMP=fb_gu

Evo izgleda da i Engleskinje muce iste stvari.

----------


## Lili75

> kad sam ja mislila da ću moći raditi barem pola radnog vremena, i radila sam, bilo mi je predivno..imala sam puno više vremena za sebe, za stvari koje volim a vrijeme s djetetom mi je prolazilo fenomenalno..ona se zaželila mene,ja nje i super nam je bilo...sad to više nije moguće jer je ona postala prenaporna da ju čuva moja majka, a ni ne daje baš neki interes za to. *druge opcije nisam imala osim da se vratim kući.
> *
> sad muž radi za oboje i pretrgava se, pa kad dođe doma ( a ja to jedva čekam da odmorim) onda ja napadam da ništa ne radi po kući, da se ne bavi s malom dovoljno ili pak dovoljno kvalitetno itd. mislim, kenjam, ježi ga, ali meni to tako izgleda. a vjerujem da bi on samo malo mira i odmora. isto kao i ja. pa gdje naći sredinu..nigdje. sad je tako kako je i proći će i to.


a vrtić kao opcija?

----------


## Lili75

> Meni nikad nije bilo zlo od zivota kad sam odlucila 7 godina biti doma za svoju djecu. Na radnom mjestu mame, a ( ocito ne ) domacice. Uzivala sam imati dane bez jutarnjeg stresa , uzivala sam u danima kad su smrkava djeca ostajala doma bez da trazim skrb za njih, uzivala sam sto skoro svaki dan mogu docekati obitelj sa ruckom u podne.
> To je bio moj izbor i zaista se nisam osjecala kao da moram pobjeci. ( neke su mi stvari bile naporene, ali od njih nisam pobjegla odlaskom na posao.)
> Sad sam odlucila da je vrijeme da se vratim na posao , i opet mi je ok. 
> Dobro mi je zbog toga je sada moj muz vodi djecu u ustanove, zavrsava i servira rucak , ostaje uz djecu uz crijevne viroze ...
> i sve to moze jer ima takav posao. Kad on ne moze uskoci baka ( ali bas odusevljeno, pa je to iznimno rijetko).
> u svakom slucaju da muz ne moze glumiti domacicu moj svakodnevni odlazak na posao ne bi bio tako jednostavan.


sve je stvar percepcije i super je to što si ti sve prihvatial i izvukla najbolej iz svake situacije.
i ja sam takva uvijek ću naći nešto dobro u svemu.

iako ne mogu zamislit da sam doma godinama i ne radim da nema drugih opcija opet bih si to nekako posložial u glavi i nastojala uživati.

----------


## suma

Nadodala bi. Treba se opustiti. Nisu sva djeca intelektualaca intelektualci, niti su sva djeca "seljaka", "seljaci" (neka se niti jedan seljak ne uvrijedi). Znam djecu diplomata i sminkera koja su totalni pankeri. Po meni nadam se da ce moje djete od nas, svojih roditelja, nauciti da se sve oko sebe postiva, da tata voli mamu i da mama voli tatu. 
Rekao bi osho u knjizi o djeci: Sve sto djete treba nauciti od svoje majke je da majka ne zna sve. 

I sto vise "seremo" ljudima oko nas da to i to ne rade dobro to oni sve manje puta to idu raditi. Pa da mi muz stalno broji da mi rucak ne valja brzo bi ja prestala kuhati (ili nasla nekog kome valja).

----------


## suma

A voljela bih biti domacica/majka/seljanka/obrtnica i nadam se da cu uspjeti jer danasnje radno vrijeme od 7do7 po meni nije kul.

----------


## lavko

Slažem se za ovo seruckanje, što više kontrolirati jezik, ja znam biti otrovna, a to je baš ružno.

----------


## nanimira

NIje uspjela upasti u ni jedan od čak 3 vrtića u blizini jer eto nije imala vezu ( btw ja sma iz Vrbovca), politički uništenog grada. A i iskreno, bilo mi je nekako rano dati ju jer nije da je baš bilo potrebe, bila je jako mirna i draga, sad je prava mala vragolanka haha..eto,uskoro selimo u Istru pa se možda tamo stvari poslože  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Mali update situacije, napisat ću pa možda nekoj izgubljenoj dušici dam drugo viđenje situacije u kojoj sam se i sama nalazila.

Kod mene je došlo do pomaka u obitelji i sve se počelo mijenjati nabolje onog trena kada sam počela raditi. Tog trena sam dobila savršen alat za sagledavanje situacije - odmak. I ne samo to, svih onih tisuću sitnica koje su me zamarale dok sam bila na porodiljnom me odjednom prestalo zamarati iz čisto prozaičnog razloga - nemam više vremena za to. Na primjer, dok sam bila doma, cijeli dan sam bila s djetetom i čekala muža da više dođe kući da čujem novosti, da mu ispričam svoje, da mi pokloni pažnje koju sam silno trebala. A on bi došao umoran i trebao bi malo vremena za sebe. A ja onda u napad. Sada se naklafram na poslu, nacerekam, naradim, umor učini svoje i ne dođem kući našpanana na njega u stilu "Pa ti mene uopće ne slušaš!". Pričamo normalno i on je počeo sudjelovati više u kućanstvu, vidi da sam umorna, uzme i napravi. Uzme malu, igraju se, opegla sebi kaj mu treba, usisa, ne davi s ručkom ako ga baš taj dan nema, popravlja se.

Tako da, kada cijeli dan čekate samo muža da biste se napričali i zadovoljili sve društvene potrebe - mijenjajte nešto.

----------


## marta

:Smile:

----------


## spajalica

lavko drago mi je zbog tebe i sto ti se ostvarilo sve sto smo ti govorili da hoce. uzivaj u svom novom ritmu.

----------


## Angie75

Dobar (ali i očekivan) razvoj događaja  :Smile:

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Bravo,  :Very Happy: .
Tako je bilo i kod mene... Mogla bi ti iskopati postove vrlo slicne tvojima od prije 5 godina. I sjecam se kako sam se sokirala sto me forumasice ne tetose i prikljuce se mom gundanju, nego mi govore da je u meni problem. Super da sam brzo shvatila da i je  :Wink: . Samo se maknes, i sve moze i sve ide.
Prosla godina je bila strasna koliko sam ja prekovremeno radila. Sve je radio. Kako mali ima sklonost astmi cak se totalno uzivio u brisanje prasine i izjavio da bi svaki vikend mogao u jednoj prostoriji micati namjestaj.
Prepustila sam mu i kucu, i djecu, cak i kupovinu speceraja s kojom smo se dugo borili da ne dode iz ducana s potpunom krivom stvari  :Wink: .
A ovaj vikend sam mu cak ostavila da popuni papire za vrtic, pa se zalio koliko mu je vremena otislo na pisanje oiba sto puta (noshitserlok  :Grin: ). U nama je problem  :Wink: .
Eto...
Uzivaj.

----------


## suma

A ja baš jutros razmišljam kako lavko više nema na ovoj temi. I mislim si, sigurno je sve u redu.
Kad stvarno i je sve za pet.
Super, uživajte!

----------


## lavko

E sad necemo pretjerivat..nije bas za pet al nije ni za jedan. Dva do tri.  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> E sad necemo pretjerivat..nije bas za pet al nije ni za jedan. Dva do tri.


Bitno da je trend uzlazan, he he he... Samo naprijed!

----------

